# Liberal ignorance of Biology



## Flash

Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!

Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth

*Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*

*Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


Jimmy Carter thought it would be compassionate to not have INSANE people put away....We can see the fruits(flakes and nuts) of his labor in what the left is bringing forth....


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


Your sex is determined at birth

Your sexuality is not


----------



## DGS49

Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?

And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sex is determined at birth
> 
> Your sexuality is not
Click to expand...



bullshit.  If you have a penis you are a male, if you have a vagina you are a female.  If your brain cant tell the difference then you are mentally ill.

confused sexuality = mental illness.


----------



## midcan5

Breitbart, LOL  are you serious?   Anyone who can take serious that site is a troll or just simply a moron. 'Dark Money' pays for it and they in turn bow to that money with distraction and stupidity.

Oh and why does sex confuse you righties?  Are you not facing your true self? 

Breitbart News’ Worst Headlines

2 big takeways from a scandalous report on internal Breitbart documents

Breitbart News helped elect Donald Trump. Can it survive his presidency?

Down the Breitbart Hole

Repost:

Haven't you heard, *Breitbart's staff is investigating plans even more diabolical than religious laws, they and the National Inquirer uncovered people living in the center of the earth who come out at night and take over media stations and farms. According to contacts at Breitbart, these broadcasts are about fair wages and free healthcare for all. And even growing organic foods. On top of that space ships from Pluto have landed near Las Vegas and since they are more advanced than humans will soon take over the earth with all their winnings. These Plutoponians claim their homeland is the best hiding place for money, even better than Switzerland. More to follow, please stay tuned, Breitbart and the Inquirer have become the trusted sources of information for conservatives and republicans who believe they have finally found a source of knowledge that's more in line with their intelligence. Bright people read Breitbart. More great investigative reporting to follow.


----------



## NYcarbineer

DGS49 said:


> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...



Virginia elected a transgendered person last week.  You people are going to lose on this just like you lost on marriage equality.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?


----------



## Mac1958

It's not ignorance, it's ideology.

Ideology distorts.


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?




sure is, and when its deranged it creates liberals.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

NYcarbineer said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia elected a transgendered person last week.  You people are going to lose on this just like you lost on marriage equality.
Click to expand...

It isn't about what is Right or Wrong, but all about the fight.  NYCarbinated just proved that point.  When there is nothing left for the liberals to fight for, will they finally be happy?


----------



## NYcarbineer

andaronjim said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia elected a transgendered person last week.  You people are going to lose on this just like you lost on marriage equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't about what is Right or Wrong, but all about the fight.  NYCarbinated just proved that point.  When there is nothing left for the liberals to fight for, will they finally be happy?
Click to expand...


I didn't bring up the elections.  The other poster did.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure is, and when its deranged it creates liberals.
Click to expand...


See?  These people don't have any semblance of an intelligent argument on this topic.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?



The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.


----------



## NYcarbineer

So, other than this where you go to the bathroom thing, that you people are obsessed with,

what exactly is the importance of forcing people to identify as one gender or another based on the organs in their pants...

(btw, should we even allow women to wear pants?  Aren't pants a male thing?)


----------



## Timmy

Redfish said:


> sure is, and when its deranged it creates liberals.



Lectures of sanity from those who believe in magic sky beings that see and judge us on everything do?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
Click to expand...

No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...



> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…


----------



## Redfish

Timmy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure is, and when its deranged it creates liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lectures of sanity from those who believe in magic sky beings that see and judge us on everything do?
Click to expand...



Lectures in sanity from those who worship the Clinton crime family and think Obama is some kind of superhuman being. 

your brain does not determine your sex,  your physical body does.


----------



## forkup

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
Click to expand...

You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> So, other than this where you go to the bathroom thing, that you people are obsessed with,
> 
> what exactly is the importance of forcing people to identify as one gender or another based on the organs in their pants...
> 
> (btw, should we even allow women to wear pants?  Aren't pants a male thing?)




there are only two sexes in nature, male and female.  Sex is determined at conception, either XX or XY chromosomes.   is XX you are female, if XY you are male.  there is no other option. 

If you have XY chromosomes and your brain thinks you are a woman, then you are mentally deranged.   Mental illness is a real disease and manifests itself in many ways,  serial murderers, lunatics, sexually confused humans, bi-polar, senility, and many others.  

We need to help those among us who have mental illness, not shun them.  The dangerous ones should be institutionalized to protect themselves and others.


----------



## Redfish

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
Click to expand...



mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.


----------



## miketx

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


So if I had sex with someone who has a vagina and they say they are a man, would that make me a queer? Or would I have to identify as a lesbian to be spared the horrors?


----------



## miketx

midcan5 said:


> Breitbart, LOL  are you serious?   Anyone who can take serious that site is a troll or just simply a moron. 'Dark Money' pays for it and they in turn bow to that money with distraction and stupidity.
> 
> Oh and why does sex confuse you righties?  Are you not facing your true self?
> 
> Breitbart News’ Worst Headlines
> 
> 2 big takeways from a scandalous report on internal Breitbart documents
> 
> Breitbart News helped elect Donald Trump. Can it survive his presidency?
> 
> Down the Breitbart Hole
> 
> Repost:
> 
> Haven't you heard, *Breitbart's staff is investigating plans even more diabolical than religious laws, they and the National Inquirer uncovered people living in the center of the earth who come out at night and take over media stations and farms. According to contacts at Breitbart, these broadcasts are about fair wages and free healthcare for all. And even growing organic foods. On top of that space ships from Pluto have landed near Las Vegas and since they are more advanced than humans will soon take over the earth with all their winnings. These Plutoponians claim their homeland is the best hiding place for money, even better than Switzerland. More to follow, please stay tuned, Breitbart and the Inquirer have become the trusted sources of information for conservatives and republicans who believe they have finally found a source of knowledge that's more in line with their intelligence. Bright people read Breitbart. More great investigative reporting to follow.


Sex confuses us? You are the ones saying there are umpteen genders. We just say there are only male and female just like biology says and the facts support.


----------



## forkup

Redfish said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
Click to expand...

Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.


----------



## norwegen

Collecting things, including guns, is an abnormality?  Collectors are somehow of a mind with gender-fluid people (or whatever they call themselves these days)?

If liberals are good for anything, it's comedy.


----------



## Silhouette

Flash said:


> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*


WTF??!!  I can accept dropout liberals to buy that tripe. But college level??


----------



## NYcarbineer

andaronjim said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Silhouette said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??!!  I can accept dropout liberals to buy that tripe. But college level??
Click to expand...

Just proves how fucked up the higher learning is.  Pay 100s of thousands of dollars so you can be a snowflake.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
Click to expand...


Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?

Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.


----------



## NYcarbineer

norwegen said:


> Collecting things, including guns, is an abnormality?  Collectors are somehow of a mind with gender-fluid people (or whatever they call themselves these days)?
> 
> If liberals are good for anything, it's comedy.



The poster is basing abnormality on the rarity of something.  How many people do you know with 50 guns?  How many gay people do you know?

Which, then, is abnormal?


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
Click to expand...


Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.

It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sex is determined at birth
> 
> Your sexuality is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.  If you have a penis you are a male, if you have a vagina you are a female.  If your brain cant tell the difference then you are mentally ill.
> 
> confused sexuality = mental illness.
Click to expand...


That is your sex not your sexuality

Sexual attraction is not always black or white


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
Click to expand...


The 'right' gender?  What does that even mean? 

What should having a penis and testicles REQUIRE one to do in order to conform to the 'right' gender?


----------



## NYcarbineer

There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.

Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?


----------



## Flash

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sex is determined at birth
> 
> Your sexuality is not
Click to expand...



77% of your fellow "college educated" Moon Bats would disagree with you.  You know, the same idiots that joined you to vote for that Crooked Hillary shithead.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
Click to expand...


I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations. 

These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.

Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"

When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'right' gender?  What does that even mean?
> 
> What should having a penis and testicles REQUIRE one to do in order to conform to the 'right' gender?
Click to expand...


because millions of years of evolution say so.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
Click to expand...

It is abnormal for a man to go out and get boobs.  Or a man to look at another man's pimply hairy ass and say "damn that looks good, I cant wait to fudge pack it".. But then if everyone did it, then it wouldn't be abnormal..

Less than 1 percent of the population is gay, yet hollyweed panders to that 1 percent in the attempt to sway more people to the immoral lifestyle.  What it really is doing is pushing the NORMAL people away which is why hollyweed is having financial problems.

Is Hollywood dying? - Personal Liberty®


> Hollywood is one of the seven factors I’ve named in the past – the others being public education, the organized church, mainstream media, government, the medical establishment and fraternal organizations (secret and open societies) — that is responsible for building group consciousness and mind control which leads and has led to acceptance of such atrocities as perverted sexual norms (sexual immorality, and transgenderism); child murder (abortion); mass medical inoculation; Zionism, social gospel in place of Christianity; distorted and broken family units as normal; moral relativism; the rise of politics of envy, deceit, economic and class warfare; and the notion of democracy as a government of equality and freedom.


----------



## Flash

Silhouette said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??!!  I can accept dropout liberals to buy that tripe. But college level??
Click to expand...



Don't ever underestimate the stupidity of the Moon Bats.  They are not exactly the the brightest bulbs in the chandelier.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?



Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.

Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
Click to expand...


As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?


----------



## bendog

We've know since at least the 1970's that sexual orientation is partially dependent upon "nurture," which has been the basis for "conservatives" to claim gays should not be parents, albeit in doing so they misstate what nurturing a behavior "normally" consists of.  And now comes Johnny Reb who can't even understand briebart is playing him for a fool.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
Click to expand...


that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted. 

You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?


----------



## miketx

forkup said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
Click to expand...

None of those other nations you should move to are anywhere near as populous as we are.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
Click to expand...


Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
Click to expand...


Where did you get that from?

What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual?


----------



## NYcarbineer

andaronjim said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is abnormal for a man to go out and get boobs.  Or a man to look at another man's pimply hairy ass and say "damn that looks good, I cant wait to fudge pack it".. But then if everyone did it, then it wouldn't be abnormal..
> 
> Less than 1 percent of the population is gay, yet hollyweed panders to that 1 percent in the attempt to sway more people to the immoral lifestyle.  What it really is doing is pushing the NORMAL people away which is why hollyweed is having financial problems.
> 
> Is Hollywood dying? - Personal Liberty®
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood is one of the seven factors I’ve named in the past – the others being public education, the organized church, mainstream media, government, the medical establishment and fraternal organizations (secret and open societies) — that is responsible for building group consciousness and mind control which leads and has led to acceptance of such atrocities as perverted sexual norms (sexual immorality, and transgenderism); child murder (abortion); mass medical inoculation; Zionism, social gospel in place of Christianity; distorted and broken family units as normal; moral relativism; the rise of politics of envy, deceit, economic and class warfare; and the notion of democracy as a government of equality and freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?

Dodge that question again.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
Click to expand...


They can get out of the cake baking business if they are incapable of obeying the laws that regulate that business.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can get out of the cake baking business if they are incapable of obeying the laws that regulate that business.
Click to expand...


Bigot.


----------



## Norman

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *



It didn't take long for the batshit insane to rush in and confirm the obscene observation.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
Click to expand...


Because it pisses off Conservatives

Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
Click to expand...

Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL


----------



## bendog

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
Click to expand...

You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.


----------



## Flash

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
Click to expand...



We are simply pointing out the stupidity of the Moon Bats, especially the "college educated" ones..  

We all know Liberals are idiots.  This is just an example.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Our scientific betters think people change sex and race upon a whim.


----------



## 80zephyr

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sex is determined at birth
> 
> Your sexuality is not
Click to expand...



Bullshit.

Gender is not a "Social Construct", it is an outgrowth of biological reality.

Mark


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Silhouette said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??!!  I can accept dropout liberals to buy that tripe. But college level??
Click to expand...


There were probably only a few hundred liberals that actually attained a college degree, and those probably were in sociology, women's studies, and African-American studies.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NYcarbineer said:


> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?


No one denies that mental illness exists.  We see it all of the time in leftism.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of the people you know own 50 guns?  10 percent?  lol  1 percent?  NONE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
Click to expand...

Why do gay people discriminate against businesses who don't want to cater to them?  Where is the CHOICE?


----------



## DJT for Life

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *



And yet the same 77% will demand, colleges bankrupt themselves by having
a boy's basketball team and a girl's basketball team.

Now quite a few liberal women are big enough to start on Alabama's offensive
line, but are they tough enough?


----------



## 80zephyr

NYcarbineer said:


> So, other than this where you go to the bathroom thing, that you people are obsessed with,
> 
> what exactly is the importance of forcing people to identify as one gender or another based on the organs in their pants...
> 
> (btw, should we even allow women to wear pants?  Aren't pants a male thing?)




OK, lets play that game. If a person can choose their sexual identity, can they also choose their race? How about their species? 

If not, why not?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
Click to expand...


Nope. But, if she thinks she is a man because she puts on mens clothes, then she has a problem.

Mark


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
Click to expand...


Who here is advocating owning 50 guns?


----------



## Flash

NYcarbineer said:


> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?




Since you are obviously one of these confused dumbass Moon Bats I will make this real simple for you.

If you have a penis you are a male.

If you have a vagina then you are a female.

Go look it up.  It is in every biology book.

You Moon Bats are as ignorant of biology as you are ignorant of just about everything else.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Soggy in NOLA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who here is advocating owning 50 guns?
Click to expand...

I am about 1/2 way there.  Maybe I will go for all 50 or even more...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Soggy in NOLA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


LOL, now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Flash said:


> [
> 
> If you have a vagina then you are a female.
> 
> .



And what then is required of you, as a female, to do or not do in daily life?

Dress a certain way?  Only be eligible for certain jobs?  Tell us.


----------



## NYcarbineer

80zephyr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sex is determined at birth
> 
> Your sexuality is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Gender is not a "Social Construct", it is an outgrowth of biological reality.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


So what are the legal limitations we should put on females for being female?


----------



## NYcarbineer

It's funny to see RWnuts try to write their own dictionary, and their own 'science'.


----------



## Redfish

forkup said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
Click to expand...



I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?

This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.  

Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
Click to expand...



my wife sometimes sleeps in my T shirts, but not because she thinks she is a man.

It is abnormal for a biological woman to dress and act like a man, or vice versa.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
Click to expand...


Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
Click to expand...



but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC


----------



## Blake Allyn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
Click to expand...

Hey you ran away from other thread?  Poor little baby lost a debate a tuck tailed and ran!!!

BTW, God disagrees with you morons on gender:

WHY DO YOU HATE GOD?
Bible:
“There is no longer Jew or Greek, there is no longer slave or free, there is no longer male and female; for all of you are one in Christ Jesus” (Galatians 3:27-28)
From the torah:

“The Lord does not see as mortals see; they look on the outward appearance, but the Lord looks on the heart” (1Samuel 16:7).

God defends eunuchs and welcomes all such outcasts to the temple: “For thus says the Lord, ‘To the eunuchs who keep my Sabbaths, who choose the things that please me and hold fast my covenant, I will give, in my house and within my walls, a monument and a name better than sons and daughters; I will give them an everlasting name that shall not be cut off’” (Isaiah 56:4-5). Jesus quotes this same chapter of Isaiah when he clears the temple, saying “My house shall be called a house of prayer for all peoples” (Isaiah 56:7, Mark 11:17).

*Zachar/זָכָר: This term is derived from the word for a pointy sword and refers to a phallus. It is usually translated as “male” in English.*


*Nekeivah/נְקֵבָה: This term is derived from the word for a crevice and probably refers to a vaginal opening. It is usually translated as “female” in English.*



*Androgynos/אַנְדְּרוֹגִינוֹס: A person who has both “male” and “female” sexual characteristics. 149 references in Mishna and Talmud (1st-8th Centuries CE); 350 in classical midrash and Jewish law codes (2nd -16th Centuries CE).*



*Tumtum/ טֻומְטוּם A person whose sexual characteristics are indeterminate or obscured. 181 references in Mishna and Talmud; 335 in classical midrash and Jewish law codes.*





*Ay’lonit/איילונית: A person who is identified as “female” at birth but develops “male” characteristics at puberty and is infertile. 80 references in Mishna and Talmud; 40 in classical midrash and Jewish law codes.*



*Saris/סריס: A person who is identified as “male” at birth but develops “female” characteristics as puberty and/or is lacking a penis. A saris can be “naturally” a saris (saris hamah), or become one through human intervention (saris adam). 156 references in mishna and Talmud; 379 in classical midrash and Jewish law codes.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
Click to expand...


Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?  

Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.

You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.


----------



## Blake Allyn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
Click to expand...

Black people are not mudering others a higher rate.  When you standaridize poverty, whites are actually slightly more likely to murder.

Poverty, and imprisoning people in a ghetto creates crime.  More whites actually receive aid the only difference is is that they are not imprisoned into ghettoes.  This difference, heavily studied, is crucial.  When you pack people into high density, high poverty areas, you get crime.  It is true all over the world and indifferent to race.  A person who has done a minimal amount of research into this topic would know that.

These answers are actually quite available.  Try reading something rather than spinning bullshit from your own mind.

Seems like you have never read a journal article in your entire life.


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness causes thousands of deaths annually in the US, not guns.   If not guns, the mentally ill use bombs, cars, trucks, knives, or hammers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
Click to expand...



curriculum is determined for the most part by local school boards,   members of the teachers union sit on most local school boards.

the asininity is yours.   or is it simple ignorance?


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> It's funny to see RWnuts try to write their own dictionary, and their own 'science'.




mental illness has been addressed and defined by the medical community for many years.  When your brain is out of sync with you body, you are mentally ill.   If that describes you, I am sorry for you and hope that you will seek medical counsel and help.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> curriculum is determined for the most part by local school boards,   members of the teachers union sit on most local school boards.
> 
> the asininity is yours.   or is it simple ignorance?
Click to expand...


There you go again!  I am serious when I say that you are simply making shit up as you go to justify your post.  

Teacher's unions members are teachers. They are specifically barred from school boards because it is a conflict of interest.  

Do you have any other dumb ass shit to post that I can correct in your mind?


----------



## Redfish

Blake Allyn said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Mental illness is just as prevalent in other nations. Even if you consider terrorist attacks mental illness I dare you to find any other developed nation that has mass fatalities by violence at a ratio of nearly 1 a day as is the case in the US. Feel free to use attacks by transport vehucles,knives,whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are not mudering others a higher rate.  When you standaridize poverty, whites are actually slightly more likely to murder.
> 
> Poverty, and imprisoning people in a ghetto creates crime.  More whites actually receive aid the only difference is is that they are not imprisoned into ghettoes.  This difference, heavily studied, is crucial.  When you pack people into high density, high poverty areas, you get crime.  It is true all over the world and indifferent to race.  A person who has done a minimal amount of research into this topic would know that.
> 
> These answers are actually quite available.  Try reading something rather than spinning bullshit from your own mind.
> 
> Seems like you have never read a journal article in your entire life.
Click to expand...



lets see if I understand this-------------enforcing the law encourages law breaking.   Duh, sure, ok.  did you miss your meds this morning?


----------



## Chuz Life

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *



Wow. . . At least they are consistent with their ignorance.


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> curriculum is determined for the most part by local school boards,   members of the teachers union sit on most local school boards.
> 
> the asininity is yours.   or is it simple ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again!  I am serious when I say that you are simply making shit up as you go to justify your post.
> 
> Teacher's unions members are teachers. They are specifically barred from school boards because it is a conflict of interest.
> 
> Do you have any other dumb ass shit to post that I can correct in your mind?
Click to expand...


Wrong, but maybe where you live,  where is that?


----------



## Blake Allyn

Redfish said:


> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we live in a violent society.   Now, why is that?   Why are black americans in our inner cities murdering each other at such a high rate?  Could it be that the liberal give away programs that discourage the family unit have failed?   Could it be that the teachers union is not teaching these kids how to provide for themselves in the real world?  Could it be that the ghetto culture in the music industry makes heroes out of thugs and abusers of women?
> 
> This crap is not as simple as electing more democrats, as you seem to think.
> 
> Our culture has been lost, our sense of right and wrong has been distorted, our laws are not being enforced.  We are all to blame for letting it happen.   Pointing fingers will not fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are not mudering others a higher rate.  When you standaridize poverty, whites are actually slightly more likely to murder.
> 
> Poverty, and imprisoning people in a ghetto creates crime.  More whites actually receive aid the only difference is is that they are not imprisoned into ghettoes.  This difference, heavily studied, is crucial.  When you pack people into high density, high poverty areas, you get crime.  It is true all over the world and indifferent to race.  A person who has done a minimal amount of research into this topic would know that.
> 
> These answers are actually quite available.  Try reading something rather than spinning bullshit from your own mind.
> 
> Seems like you have never read a journal article in your entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if I understand this-------------enforcing the law encourages law breaking.   Duh, sure, ok.  did you miss your meds this morning?
Click to expand...


Huh?  I am saying when you pack poor people into a dense area and, such as a ghettoe where they are essentially imprisoned, you get crime.  

Its not unique to America it happens everywhere.  I am not talking about actual prisons.  

This stuff has been studied and replicated so many times that to not know the answer is frankly embarassing.


----------



## Redfish

Blake Allyn said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are not mudering others a higher rate.  When you standaridize poverty, whites are actually slightly more likely to murder.
> 
> Poverty, and imprisoning people in a ghetto creates crime.  More whites actually receive aid the only difference is is that they are not imprisoned into ghettoes.  This difference, heavily studied, is crucial.  When you pack people into high density, high poverty areas, you get crime.  It is true all over the world and indifferent to race.  A person who has done a minimal amount of research into this topic would know that.
> 
> These answers are actually quite available.  Try reading something rather than spinning bullshit from your own mind.
> 
> Seems like you have never read a journal article in your entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if I understand this-------------enforcing the law encourages law breaking.   Duh, sure, ok.  did you miss your meds this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  I am saying when you pack poor people into a dense area and, such as a ghettoe where they are essentially imprisoned, you get crime.
> 
> Its not unique to America it happens everywhere.  I am not talking about actual prisons.
> 
> This stuff has been studied and replicated so many times that to not know the answer is frankly embarassing.
Click to expand...



what elements of our system put a lot of poor people in a dense area?   Could it be welfare and government housing?  The things you support cause the problems that you are lamenting.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher's unions don't teach. You can retract that from your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> curriculum is determined for the most part by local school boards,   members of the teachers union sit on most local school boards.
> 
> the asininity is yours.   or is it simple ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again!  I am serious when I say that you are simply making shit up as you go to justify your post.
> 
> Teacher's unions members are teachers. They are specifically barred from school boards because it is a conflict of interest.
> 
> Do you have any other dumb ass shit to post that I can correct in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, but maybe where you live,  where is that?
Click to expand...


I have a Master's degree in Educational Leadership.  We study school systems nationwide.  I have also taught in two states and for the federal government, and had children attend schools in three other states.  If your school district is dumb enough to have teacher's unions sitting as members of the school board, you are either extremely confused or you have a good court case on your hands.

In every state, the state Board of Education or its equivalent usually sets the curriculum.  How do you think we got into all of these discussions about Common Core?


----------



## Blake Allyn

Redfish said:


> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are not mudering others a higher rate.  When you standaridize poverty, whites are actually slightly more likely to murder.
> 
> Poverty, and imprisoning people in a ghetto creates crime.  More whites actually receive aid the only difference is is that they are not imprisoned into ghettoes.  This difference, heavily studied, is crucial.  When you pack people into high density, high poverty areas, you get crime.  It is true all over the world and indifferent to race.  A person who has done a minimal amount of research into this topic would know that.
> 
> These answers are actually quite available.  Try reading something rather than spinning bullshit from your own mind.
> 
> Seems like you have never read a journal article in your entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if I understand this-------------enforcing the law encourages law breaking.   Duh, sure, ok.  did you miss your meds this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  I am saying when you pack poor people into a dense area and, such as a ghettoe where they are essentially imprisoned, you get crime.
> 
> Its not unique to America it happens everywhere.  I am not talking about actual prisons.
> 
> This stuff has been studied and replicated so many times that to not know the answer is frankly embarassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare doesn't.  But hell yeah if you are referring to the policy that threw blacks into ghettoes under the guise of affordable housing you bet your bottom dollar.
Click to expand...




Redfish said:


> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people are not mudering others a higher rate.  When you standaridize poverty, whites are actually slightly more likely to murder.
> 
> Poverty, and imprisoning people in a ghetto creates crime.  More whites actually receive aid the only difference is is that they are not imprisoned into ghettoes.  This difference, heavily studied, is crucial.  When you pack people into high density, high poverty areas, you get crime.  It is true all over the world and indifferent to race.  A person who has done a minimal amount of research into this topic would know that.
> 
> These answers are actually quite available.  Try reading something rather than spinning bullshit from your own mind.
> 
> Seems like you have never read a journal article in your entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if I understand this-------------enforcing the law encourages law breaking.   Duh, sure, ok.  did you miss your meds this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  I am saying when you pack poor people into a dense area and, such as a ghettoe where they are essentially imprisoned, you get crime.
> 
> Its not unique to America it happens everywhere.  I am not talking about actual prisons.
> 
> This stuff has been studied and replicated so many times that to not know the answer is frankly embarassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what elements of our system put a lot of poor people in a dense area?   Could it be welfare and government housing?  The things you support cause the problems that you are lamenting.
Click to expand...


I dont support those programs in the way they were carried out at all.  Why would I support throwing people into ghettoes?

There is a complex history of racism, segregation, well intentioned failures, etc, that has put them there.  

There are solutions to solve them easily.

Sitting here judging the behavior of someone who grew up in a ghetto is moronic.

Also, corporations are the biggest criminals around and get away with murder.  End corporate welfare and you can solve the ghetto problem in 5 seconds.

A big problem is morons like you support corporate welfare and instead focus your venom on poor people, just as the wealthy have manipiulated you to do.  

You can help by educating yourself.


----------



## Blake Allyn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> curriculum is determined for the most part by local school boards,   members of the teachers union sit on most local school boards.
> 
> the asininity is yours.   or is it simple ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again!  I am serious when I say that you are simply making shit up as you go to justify your post.
> 
> Teacher's unions members are teachers. They are specifically barred from school boards because it is a conflict of interest.
> 
> Do you have any other dumb ass shit to post that I can correct in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, but maybe where you live,  where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a Master's degree in Educational Leadership.  We study school systems nationwide.  I have also taught in two states and for the federal government, and had children attend schools in three other states.  If your school district is dumb enough to have teacher's unions sitting as members of the school board, you are either extremely confused or you have a good court case on your hands.
> 
> In every state, the state Board of Education or its equivalent usually sets the curriculum.  How do you think we got into all of these discussions about Common Core?
Click to expand...

To not have members of the teachers union sitting on a school board would be moronic, like you.


----------



## jasonnfree

There was a feature on this third sex in National Geographic recently, but I can't find it right now, probably grandson took it to school or whatever, but I know native Americans and other cultures have accepted a third sex,  and not treating them like freaks like we do in this country with all it's freedoms.  I post one link below on subject.

Interactive Map: Gender-Diverse Cultures


----------



## iceberg

midcan5 said:


> Breitbart, LOL  are you serious?   Anyone who can take serious that site is a troll or just simply a moron. 'Dark Money' pays for it and they in turn bow to that money with distraction and stupidity.
> 
> Oh and why does sex confuse you righties?  Are you not facing your true self?
> 
> Breitbart News’ Worst Headlines
> 
> 2 big takeways from a scandalous report on internal Breitbart documents
> 
> Breitbart News helped elect Donald Trump. Can it survive his presidency?
> 
> Down the Breitbart Hole
> 
> Repost:
> 
> Haven't you heard, *Breitbart's staff is investigating plans even more diabolical than religious laws, they and the National Inquirer uncovered people living in the center of the earth who come out at night and take over media stations and farms. According to contacts at Breitbart, these broadcasts are about fair wages and free healthcare for all. And even growing organic foods. On top of that space ships from Pluto have landed near Las Vegas and since they are more advanced than humans will soon take over the earth with all their winnings. These Plutoponians claim their homeland is the best hiding place for money, even better than Switzerland. More to follow, please stay tuned, Breitbart and the Inquirer have become the trusted sources of information for conservatives and republicans who believe they have finally found a source of knowledge that's more in line with their intelligence. Bright people read Breitbart. More great investigative reporting to follow.


what part of this has to do with liberals being gender confused all the time?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are collectors. And what does numbers have to do with anything?
> 
> Having your brain tell you you are not the right gender isn't a good thing biologically, plain and simple. it's an aberration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
Click to expand...


Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
Click to expand...


We are talking about biology in this thread.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.
Click to expand...


That's both irrelevant and untrue.


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you used numbers to determine that gender identity that doesn't match genitals is abnormal.
> 
> It's funny how you people who preach liberty all the time want to turn around and persecute, demean, discriminate against people for exercising their liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.
Click to expand...


And your points are?


----------



## martybegan

80zephyr said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. But, if she thinks she is a man because she puts on mens clothes, then she has a problem.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


If she wants to think shes a man fine, but forcing me to say and think she's a man is too far to stretch.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are FAR more homosexuals in this country than there are collectors of massive numbers of firearms.
> 
> Why would the former be 'abnormal' and the latter be perfectly 'normal'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
Click to expand...


And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.

You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
That is stupid.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my wife sometimes sleeps in my T shirts, but not because she thinks she is a man.
> 
> It is abnormal for a biological woman to dress and act like a man, or vice versa.
Click to expand...


lol, so the Amish and the fundamentalist Muslims got it right, and mainstream America has it wrong?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's both irrelevant and untrue.
Click to expand...


They never said they denied point of sale items, just the cake for the ceremony.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
Click to expand...


No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts. 

The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Soggy in NOLA said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, owning 50 guns is a constitutional right, while having a dick with boobs isn't.  It is a choice, even though it is a very bad choice.  Mentally ill people(liberals) need to be put in a place where they wont hurt other people or themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew that the magnitude would be high, but I did not think the suicide attempt numbers would be that high," Knudson said. That 41 percent suicide rate among transgender people is more than 25 times the rate of the general population, which is 1.6 percent.
> 
> Reference: nbcnews.com/id/40279043/ns/health-health_care/t/transgender-american…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about abnormality.  Is it abnormal for a woman to dress in man's clothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


So a woman in jeans and a flannel shirt and work boots is abnormal.


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use biology. If you aren't comfortable with your genitals you probably won't want to use them as much, and thus have a lower chance of passing your DNA down to future generations.
> 
> These people can do whatever they want themselves, they just don't get to take me along for the ride if I don't want to go.
> 
> Some guy with 50 guns in his den isn't asking me to validate he decision to have 50 guns by calling him "Gun Master B"
> 
> When some idjit expects me to call them he/she/ze/ve whatever and gets pissy about it they can go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your points are?
Click to expand...

I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's both irrelevant and untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never said they denied point of sale items, just the cake for the ceremony.
Click to expand...


It's irrelevant, and furthermore in one case they were told they didn't serve gay couples without reference to the 'ceremony'.

It doesn't matter.  Catering is a business that provides both goods and services.


----------



## bendog

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's both irrelevant and untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never said they denied point of sale items, just the cake for the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant, and furthermore in one case they were told they didn't serve gay couples without reference to the 'ceremony'.
> 
> It doesn't matter.  Catering is a business that provides both goods and services.
Click to expand...

biology?  JFC.

marty could be on acid.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bendog said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's both irrelevant and untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never said they denied point of sale items, just the cake for the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant, and furthermore in one case they were told they didn't serve gay couples without reference to the 'ceremony'.
> 
> It doesn't matter.  Catering is a business that provides both goods and services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> biology?  JFC.
> 
> marty could be on acid.
Click to expand...


Hey I outed one guy here who claims that women who don't dress like women are abnormal,

although I doubt he'll entertain us with an elaboration of what constitutes proper woman clothes.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


Stupid Republicans

Sex is not determined at birth

It is determined at conception


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, your brain is part of your biology.  Why do want to let businesses discriminate against gay people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your points are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL
Click to expand...


lazy.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was never about that, it was about the ceremony, but your bluster makes it sound more "righteous" on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's both irrelevant and untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never said they denied point of sale items, just the cake for the ceremony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant, and furthermore in one case they were told they didn't serve gay couples without reference to the 'ceremony'.
> 
> It doesn't matter.  Catering is a business that provides both goods and services.
Click to expand...


But a contracted service or good is not a public accommodation.


----------



## bendog

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
Click to expand...

Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to force people to bake a cake they don't want to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your points are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy.
Click to expand...

No, just unwilling to put up with bullshit you've tried before.  If you have anything new, I'm open to listening.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
Click to expand...


It's not a disability and trying that is an insult to actual disabled people.


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pisses off Conservatives
> 
> Get out a my shop, you fag....we don't serve gays here
> 
> 
> 
> You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your points are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just unwilling to put up with bullshit you've tried before.  If you have anything new, I'm open to listening.
Click to expand...


lazy AND close minded, what a tag-team.


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You let him get away with irrelevancy and false equivalency.... which btw seems to be about the only thing the Moore Suckers have left going for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your points are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just unwilling to put up with bullshit you've tried before.  If you have anything new, I'm open to listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy AND close minded, what a tag-team.
Click to expand...

So you are again arguing that non-procreative sex is evidence of inferiority?


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.
Click to expand...


Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA. 

Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses. 

This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.


----------



## Chuz Life

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
Click to expand...



How can THAT be? 

More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your points are?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just unwilling to put up with bullshit you've tried before.  If you have anything new, I'm open to listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy AND close minded, what a tag-team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are again arguing that non-procreative sex is evidence of inferiority?
Click to expand...


it doesn't perform it's primary purpose. I wouldn't use inferior, I would use inefficient.


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA.
> 
> Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses.
> 
> This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.
Click to expand...

Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA.
> 
> Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses.
> 
> This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL
Click to expand...


No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not. 

That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA.
> 
> Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses.
> 
> This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not.
> 
> That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.
Click to expand...

I wish you the best, sincerely


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lolol, then they have a disability which makes them eligible to benefit from all the provisions and accommodations applicable to the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA.
> 
> Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses.
> 
> This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not.
> 
> That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you the best, sincerely
Click to expand...


I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......

are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?


----------



## ph3iron

DGS49 said:


> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...


Interviewed all 50mm of them?
"Opinions are like aholes, everybody has one"


----------



## ph3iron

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure is, and when its deranged it creates liberals.
Click to expand...


Do you even know the def of liberal?
For  the individual and small gov?
Helps if you know the derivation of the words you spew.
No Latin in college?
No college?


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!  So Marty is attempting to reason that because Gay people don't have sex with people of the other sex (most of them do or at least have btw) they are biologically inferior to straights?  If so, we've been down this rabbit hole with him before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA.
> 
> Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses.
> 
> This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not.
> 
> That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you the best, sincerely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......
> 
> are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?
Click to expand...

Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL


----------



## RWNJ

DGS49 said:


> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...


Actually, sex is not determined at conception. That happens later, but before birth. All fetuses are sexless, until a certain point in their development.


----------



## 80zephyr

jasonnfree said:


> There was a feature on this third sex in National Geographic recently, but I can't find it right now, probably grandson took it to school or whatever, but I know native Americans and other cultures have accepted a third sex,  and not treating them like freaks like we do in this country with all it's freedoms.  I post one link below on subject.
> 
> Interactive Map: Gender-Diverse Cultures




Why only three then? Why not 333? If a third sex can be made up out of thin air, I'm sure we could "find" more.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in the end a desire to not have sex with a member of the opposite sex is detrimental to continuing your DNA line to future generations, which is the overall purpose of any reproducing organism.
> 
> Owning 50 guns doesn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
Click to expand...


Do you also feel that way about their race and species? Do you want to tell people what they can think or cannot think, feel, or do based upon their race or species?

Where does it end?

Mark


----------



## rightwinger

Chuz Life said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
Click to expand...


Future human being

Like an acorn is a future oak tree


----------



## 80zephyr

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your points are?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thoughts.  I give up.  Have a nice whacko day.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just unwilling to put up with bullshit you've tried before.  If you have anything new, I'm open to listening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lazy AND close minded, what a tag-team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are again arguing that non-procreative sex is evidence of inferiority?
Click to expand...


Since a species cannot survive without it, I would say that would be a big yes.

Mark


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future human being
> 
> Like an acorn is a future oak tree
Click to expand...


We all know Acorns turn into voter fraud.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *



The OP needs to look before he leaps, something most kids learn by First Grade

Human Chromosomal Abnormalities:  Sex Chromosome Abnormalities

Babies born on the sliding sex scale

Intersex - Wikipedia

https://www.apa.org/topics/lgbt/intersex.pdf

Sad how bigotry supersedes one's curiosity and impedes their ability to do some research before exposing their ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future human being
> 
> Like an acorn is a future oak tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know Acorns turn into voter fraud.
Click to expand...


Only when outed by fake republican pimps


----------



## bendog

The logical, and scientific, fault in the "gays are inferior biologically" myth is this.  IF procreation weeds out weakness, why have gays been around since .. thousands of years if not even from the beginning of life?  We evolved from something, fi not monkeys .. who btw act gay.  Marty's argument that he would not pass down some weak trite, like nearsightedness, is a non-starter because gayness has survived.  If it were a weakness, why didn't it go the way of the neaderthals?  The answer:  gayness is not incompatible with being homo sapiens. 

The survival of the species argument is also an obvious non-starter .. since gays survive.  And the whole argument is based upon a misunderstanding of sexuality:  gay men have been having kids with women for thousands of years, and gay women likewise reproduce.  There simply aren't many people who never have sex with the opposite sex, even if their predominantly preferred sex is with their own sex.  If someone never procreates outside his/her sex, they won't procreate ... of course people have also been celibate for ...... thousands of years.

One might try go with the argument "well, people needed a lot of kids because so many kids died."  But of course, gays never prevented human kind form having enough kids to survive ... in fact, they procreated, see above.  And any biologist would tell you that having too few children is not likely to do us in today, while the opposite may be true.  So, if we're talking evolution .... maybe gays have an "upper hand."  (-:

But you see, the "gays are inferior" folks are NOT TALKNG ABOUT BIOLOGY.  Rather they attempt to support their religious myths with misstatements about biology.


----------



## Chuz Life

rightwinger said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future human being
> 
> Like an acorn is a future oak tree
Click to expand...



Baaaaha haha

Total biology fail.

Herp derp


----------



## evenflow1969

DGS49 said:


> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...


Well, here is a democrat that sais sex is determined at conception and it is a baby after the first cell division. What I think is funny is how republicans think their republican reps are ever going to do anything about abortion. how long have ya owned the supreme court now? They just use abortion to get yuo to vote against your wallet. I would like to see abortion disappear personally. I believe you should know the risks when ya put that dick in, and if you are not willing to take responsibilty after you should have jacked off instead. You play you pay. Quit your fucking stereo typing. One size does not fit all Dems. nor does one size fit all Republicans


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that leads you to be less likely to pass your DNA down to future generations is biologically "bad". Not wanting to have sex with members of the opposite sex in a species that uses sexual reproduction makes you less likely to pass down your DNA.
> 
> Just like my nearsightedness makes me less likely to survive too long and pass on my DNA if I didn't have access to the technology of corrective lenses.
> 
> This has nothing to do with morality, just straight biology.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not.
> 
> That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you the best, sincerely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......
> 
> are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL
Click to expand...


No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.


----------



## bendog

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you've tried that one before and logically failed.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not.
> 
> That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you the best, sincerely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......
> 
> are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
Click to expand...

LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.


----------



## Flash

Chuz Life said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future human being
> 
> Like an acorn is a future oak tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaha haha
> 
> Total biology fail.
> 
> Herp derp
Click to expand...



These idiot Moon Bats should have attacked the validity of the study but instead the morons are trying to defend what the dumbass Democrats said, which just further substantiates their ignorance of biology..

One thing about it, these Moon Bats are not exactly the best and the brightest.  Of course you expect this level of stupidity from the idiots that elected Obama and voted for Crooked Hillary, wouldn't you?


----------



## bendog

evenflow1969 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is a democrat that sais sex is determined at conception and it is a baby after the first cell division. What I think is funny is how republicans think their republican reps are ever going to do anything about abortion. how long have ya owned the supreme court now? They just use abortion to get yuo to vote against your wallet. I would like to see abortion disappear personally. I believe you should know the risks when ya put that dick in, and if you are not willing to take responsibilty after you should have jacked off instead. You play you pay. Quit your fucking stereo typing. One size does not fit all Dems. nor does one size fit all Republicans
Click to expand...

There's no real debate that the physical sex of a embryo is determined when then two sets of DNA combine.  Marty's biblical insistence that gays are inferior is by and large merely a trip down an old rabbit hole.  (-:  And one without any scientific support, btw.

However, the OP fails to account for the known fact that when sets of identical twins are raised separately sometimes they have different sexual orientations.  So, as a simple matter of fact, we know that sexual orientation is partially genetic/hereditary and partially learned behavior.

The OP's intent is to argue that transgender is somehow bogus, but for thousands of years some people have felt a need to identify as a sex to which they were not born with the "correct" physical equipment.  The OP contends biologically that's "wrong."  But biology has repeated that same outcome over thousands of years.  The OP may contend that sex reassignment is "wrong."  I don't think we have any data to prove that one way or the other.  I suspect we'll see studies trying to determine if sex reassignment makes people more psychologically "happy" with the sexual orientation/identification they have.


----------



## rightwinger

Chuz Life said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future human being
> 
> Like an acorn is a future oak tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaha haha
> 
> Total biology fail.
> 
> Herp derp
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?


----------



## Doc1

NYcarbineer said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia elected a transgendered person last week.  You people are going to lose on this just like you lost on marriage equality.
Click to expand...


Sure, all 3 of you Transgenders will vote Dem


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.
> 
> You believe for the sake of the greater good we should discriminate against childless adults?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that males and females ONLY differ in their, let's say, plumbing?


----------



## BlindBoo

Do conservatives just lie to themselves on purpose?

The survey … finds that Democrats with a bachelor’s degree or more education are more likely than other Democrats to say a person’s gender can be different from the sex they were assigned at birth. 
_
Gender

noun_

*1*.
the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).
Never heard of Lola?


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Republicans
> 
> Sex is not determined at birth
> 
> It is determined at conception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can THAT be?
> 
> More than a few leftardz claim that it's not even an organism at conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Future human being
> 
> Like an acorn is a future oak tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know Acorns turn into voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when outed by fake republican pimps
Click to expand...

Outed means they did it. Who cares who turned them in?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

NYcarbineer said:


> See?  These people don't have any semblance of an intelligent argument on this topic.



  I would have to say that not knowing the difference between girls and boys proves that you are not intellectually-qualified to say who has an intelligent argument and who does not.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Timmy said:


> Lectures of sanity from those who believe in magic sky beings that see and judge us on everything do?



  I don't think any rational person is going to care what a fool who denies God thinks of one's sanity.


----------



## Nosmo King

When you accomplish nothing politically you have nothing to triumph as political accomplishments.  Therefore run on wedge issues.  Divide and conquer.  Call your opposition names.  Make stuff up and claim it as truth.

Thus we will see more of this in the coming 11 months.

Conservatives.  So steadfast in their playbook you can set your watch to it.


----------



## 80zephyr

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
Click to expand...


Are you in favor of not treating any brain abnormality, or just the sexual ones?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Nosmo King said:


> When you accomplish nothing politically you have nothing to triumph as political accomplishments.  Therefore run on wedge issues.  Divide and conquer.  Call your opposition names.  Make stuff up and claim it as truth.
> 
> Thus we will see more of this in the coming 11 months.
> 
> *Conservatives.  So steadfast in their playbook you can set your watch to it*.



Reality is steadfast. You cannot change it simply because you wish to.

Mark


----------



## jillian

DGS49 said:


> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...



not just "democrats". not all republicans are religious zealots who think government should interfere in people's most personal choices.


----------



## Seawytch

80zephyr said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you in favor of not treating any brain abnormality, or just the sexual ones?
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


What is the recommended treatment for transgendered individuals?


----------



## flacaltenn

NYcarbineer said:


> So, other than this where you go to the bathroom thing, that you people are obsessed with,
> 
> what exactly is the importance of forcing people to identify as one gender or another based on the organs in their pants...
> 
> (btw, should we even allow women to wear pants?  Aren't pants a male thing?)



Well here's an important detail that the left constantly ignores.

You're pretty free to IDENTIFY as anything you want. Be a tree frog if that's what your biological drive tells you to be. But the problem is --- you CANNOT PASS LAWS and define new protected classes based on how one "feels" that morning when they get up...  Can't be enforced. Doesn't make sense.

In fact -- it destroys the whole "Class Pandering" machine that the left has used to divide this country if I can be Black or Female or any other class I want to be by just DECLARING IT...

SO -- in the world of logic and reason -- it comes back to science and letting Medicine testify to both your sex (which certainly COULD be ambiguous at birth) and have Doctors decide if you're committed to a certain "sexuality" that disagrees with your sex.

Not up to politicians or clashes of party warriors. Get examined, make a plan, have it medically certified. Done deal. NO bullshit of "self-declaration" or today I feel like a woman.. Or I think my perfectly male 4 year old wants to be a woman...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

jillian said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expect this sort of thing to be brought up regularly during the coming election season.  Will people vote for a candidate who doesn't know the difference between a boy and a girl?
> 
> And actually, for the record, sex isn't determined at birth, it's determined at conception.  But then, Democrats don't think it's a baby until AFTER it's born, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not just "democrats". not all republicans are religious zealots who think government should interfere in people's most personal choices.
Click to expand...


  And which _“most personal choices”_ are you talking about—killing an innocent child in cold blood, or demanding to be recognized and addressed as something that one, as a matter of undeniable biological fact, is not?

  What makes you think that one must be a _“religious zealot”_ to oppose either of these _“choices”_?


----------



## NYcarbineer

flacaltenn said:


> [
> 
> You're pretty free to IDENTIFY as anything you want. Be a tree frog if that's what your biological drive tells you to be. But the problem is --- you CANNOT PASS LAWS and define new protected classes based on how one "feels" that morning when they get up...  Can't be enforced. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...



We protect religion. That by definition is how a person feels.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Seawytch said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you in favor of not treating any brain abnormality, or just the sexual ones?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the recommended treatment for transgendered individuals?
Click to expand...


Most conservatives want the right to discriminate against them.


----------



## Flash

NYcarbineer said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> Most conservatives want the right to discriminate against them.




Who gives a shit?

You stupid Moon Bat discriminate against anybody that doesn't follow the commie politically correct mindset to kiss the ass of all the despicable greedy assholes in the country that are the core of the Democrat voting block.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

NYcarbineer said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you in favor of not treating any brain abnormality, or just the sexual ones?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the recommended treatment for transgendered individuals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most conservatives want the right to discriminate against them.
Click to expand...

I want conservatives to discriminate against any fucking worthless liberal.  Why the fuck should you guys feel so privileged to FORCE your immoral ways upon us, yet then be bigots to the rest of US?  I really do hate you...


----------



## martybegan

bendog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just think I am going to use it as a basis for some moral argument about homosexuality, which i will not.
> 
> That you need to ignore basic biology to justify being OK with homosexuality is pretty weird.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best, sincerely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......
> 
> are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
Click to expand...


Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?

True or Not True, one or the other.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best, sincerely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......
> 
> are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
Click to expand...


Not everyone procreates


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
Click to expand...


Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that from?
> 
> What I posted is about biology and continuation of a species. How is homosexuality ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is "a beneficial biological trait on the scale of an individual" relevant to the thread or for that matter anything?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about biology in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mind functions via the brain, which is a human organ, which makes it biological.
> 
> You want to tell people exactly what they can or cannot think, believe, feel, or do, based strictly on their genital configuration.
> That is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't care what they think, they just can't make me think the same thing they do, no matter how hard they want to be a real boy/girl with the wrong parts.
> 
> The suffer from a mental defect, plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that males and females ONLY differ in their, let's say, plumbing?
Click to expand...


It's the driving difference, but there are also hormonal differences that drive the other differences, such as size, muscle mass, and frame. 

It all starts with XX and XY and works its way from there.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see tough thinking is hard for you. Going against the "rightthink" of the group......
> 
> are they going to take away your progressive shill discount card if you don't toe the party line?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
Click to expand...


That doesn't answer the question. 

Answer the question.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, being gay is evidence of being a progressive?  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...


The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
Click to expand...


So you don't know what the recommended treatment is? You spoke as though you were an expert.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
Click to expand...


Again, not answering the question.

Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?

Why can't you just answer the question?


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know what the recommended treatment is? You spoke as though you were an expert.
Click to expand...


Where did I post any credentials?

Why do you always appeal to authority to escape discussing the topic at hand?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Flash said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUO
> 
> 
> Most conservatives want the right to discriminate against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?
> 
> You stupid Moon Bat discriminate against anybody that doesn't follow the commie politically correct mindset to kiss the ass of all the despicable greedy assholes in the country that are the core of the Democrat voting block.
Click to expand...


You gave enough of a shit to have an epileptic fit.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
Click to expand...


There is no mandate to reproduce.


----------



## NYcarbineer

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, your inability to go outside the groupthink makes you a progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
Click to expand...


It's the silliest argument ever.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
Click to expand...


Gender is cultural, not purely physical.


----------



## NYcarbineer

who decided this wasn't a political issue, I wonder?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
Click to expand...


I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?

Why can't you answer that simple question?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender is cultural, not purely physical.
Click to expand...


Gender roles are cultural, gender is not.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender is cultural, not purely physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender roles are cultural, gender is not.
Click to expand...


Which means that a person of one 'gender' might very well decide to assume the gender role that doesn't 'match' the latter,
and do so with no harm to the society.  In a democracy, you allow that.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  You equate homosexuality with having no testicles or a gene making your legs one foot long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
Click to expand...


Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
Many heterosexuals do not


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender is cultural, not purely physical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender roles are cultural, gender is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means that a person of one 'gender' might very well decide to assume the gender role that doesn't 'match' the latter,
> and do so with no harm to the society.  In a democracy, you allow that.
Click to expand...


Actually in a Democracy if 51% of the people wanted to hang those who assume a different gender, it would happen. 

A person can do whatever they want, however when they want to force the rest of us to go along for the ride, that isn't right. 

How is me saying gender isn't fluid impacting these people in any way except hurting their feeeeeewwwwwwiiiiiinnnnngggggsss?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true or not that not being attracted to members of the opposite sex reduces your chance of procreating?
> 
> True or Not True, one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
Click to expand...


Not answering the question.

It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?

Why do you refuse to answer the question?


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
Click to expand...


The answer is....NO

Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
Click to expand...


And how do they do that? 

They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses. 

The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.

Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
Click to expand...


Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination

Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"

Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
Click to expand...


Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does. 

And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
Click to expand...


You asked the question

....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce* your* chance of procreating or not?"

It refers to an individual, not a couple

Move that Goalpost!


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
Click to expand...


No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.
Click to expand...


Your question was answered as asked

You just don't like the answer


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was answered as asked
> 
> You just don't like the answer
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't. you dodged, ducked, dipped, dived and dodge. 

Lets go with lemmings. If you have a lemming that wants to have sex with an opposite sex lemming, and one that wants to have sex with a same sex lemming, which lemming has a better chance of passing on it's DNA?


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was answered as asked
> 
> You just don't like the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. you dodged, ducked, dipped, dived and dodge.
> 
> Lets go with lemmings. If you have a lemming that wants to have sex with an opposite sex lemming, and one that wants to have sex with a same sex lemming, which lemming has a better chance of passing on it's DNA?
Click to expand...



Lesbian Lemmings?

Damn...we are really moving that goalpost now
If we are going to talk lemmings....why not the procreation of amoebas?


----------



## mudwhistle

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


Every swinging dick knows by the time they're 3 that they're gay. That's why the UK let's them wear a Tiara around school.


----------



## mudwhistle

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was answered as asked
> 
> You just don't like the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. you dodged, ducked, dipped, dived and dodge.
> 
> Lets go with lemmings. If you have a lemming that wants to have sex with an opposite sex lemming, and one that wants to have sex with a same sex lemming, which lemming has a better chance of passing on it's DNA?
Click to expand...

The one with the breast implants


----------



## flacaltenn

NYcarbineer said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're pretty free to IDENTIFY as anything you want. Be a tree frog if that's what your biological drive tells you to be. But the problem is --- you CANNOT PASS LAWS and define new protected classes based on how one "feels" that morning when they get up...  Can't be enforced. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We protect religion. That by definition is how a person feels.
Click to expand...


But there are no legal accommodations to religion other than not to tax it or to inhibit it or promote one over the others. It's not a "protected class". CLEARLY you can defame religions to your hearts content. And there are no special benefits accorded them. Apparently, that also extends to sanctioning the meaning of marriage or exercising your conscience in providing public services. Declaring yourself Baptist tomorrow would not get you any legal protections as to your "public accommodations".  Can't REQUIRE someone that refer to you by a different pronoun or get different bathroom privileges. 

The ONLY exceptions that come to mind are Quaker types who readily got draft deferments during the draft. But -- those were available to most anyone with a great story. 

It's complete chaos and anarchy when folks are allowed to gender bend or race bend at their will. They NEED to be CERTIFIED by the Med/Psych community to achieve any resemblance to sanity.. OR -- we truly need to get BEYOND slicing and polarizing the populace by race and sex at all...


----------



## flacaltenn

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
Click to expand...


Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*


----------



## rightwinger

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer is....Many homosexuals procreate
> Many heterosexuals do not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
Click to expand...


You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?

We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake


----------



## flacaltenn

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
Click to expand...


I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference". 

There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..


----------



## rightwinger

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
Click to expand...


We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental

What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was answered as asked
> 
> You just don't like the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. you dodged, ducked, dipped, dived and dodge.
> 
> Lets go with lemmings. If you have a lemming that wants to have sex with an opposite sex lemming, and one that wants to have sex with a same sex lemming, which lemming has a better chance of passing on it's DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbian Lemmings?
> 
> Damn...we are really moving that goalpost now
> If we are going to talk lemmings....why not the procreation of amoebas?
Click to expand...


Because amoebas are asexual organisms and not relevant to the discussion.

Can you just answer the question?


----------



## martybegan

mudwhistle said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "they" don't procreate, one of them does.
> 
> And because they do does not reduce the chance barring technological improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the question
> 
> ....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> It refers to an individual, not a couple
> 
> Move that Goalpost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are trying to complicate it in order not to answer a question you can't answer truthfully without violating some idiotic progressive "doublethink" requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was answered as asked
> 
> You just don't like the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't. you dodged, ducked, dipped, dived and dodge.
> 
> Lets go with lemmings. If you have a lemming that wants to have sex with an opposite sex lemming, and one that wants to have sex with a same sex lemming, which lemming has a better chance of passing on it's DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one with the breast implants
Click to expand...


Not applicable to the argument, but mildly funny.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
Click to expand...


And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
Click to expand...


Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"

The merchants felt just as strongly about it


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
Click to expand...


They have said they are not refusing service of point of sale items, just items for the ceremony.

And no, it's not the same because that discrimination was systemic and promoted by the local governments via Jim Crow laws.

Plus, only idiotic interpretations of the bible advocate racial discrimination, as opposed to almost all interpretations that condemn homosexuality.


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they tell the teachers what to teach, mostly BS PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Where did you dig up that bullshit?
> 
> Teacher's unions have NOTHING to do with the curriculum taught in schools.
> 
> You should be so embarrassed by making such an asinine statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> curriculum is determined for the most part by local school boards,   members of the teachers union sit on most local school boards.
> 
> the asininity is yours.   or is it simple ignorance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again!  I am serious when I say that you are simply making shit up as you go to justify your post.
> 
> Teacher's unions members are teachers. They are specifically barred from school boards because it is a conflict of interest.
> 
> Do you have any other dumb ass shit to post that I can correct in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, but maybe where you live,  where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a Master's degree in Educational Leadership.  We study school systems nationwide.  I have also taught in two states and for the federal government, and had children attend schools in three other states.  If your school district is dumb enough to have teacher's unions sitting as members of the school board, you are either extremely confused or you have a good court case on your hands.
> 
> In every state, the state Board of Education or its equivalent usually sets the curriculum.  How do you think we got into all of these discussions about Common Core?
Click to expand...



teachers attend school board meetings, teachers are members of the teachers union.   

Please think before posting nonsense.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not answering the question.
> 
> It's either yes or no, does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?
> 
> Why do you refuse to answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
Click to expand...



there are plenty of gay bakers, why cant you use one of them?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
Click to expand...



not the same at all.   but I understand your problem,  you just don't get it.


----------



## martybegan

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of gay bakers, why cant you use one of them?
Click to expand...


As an aside i have noticed we don't have this issue with Florists....


----------



## Redfish

martybegan said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of gay bakers, why cant you use one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an aside i have noticed we don't have this issue with Florists....
Click to expand...



good point, and I don't think that all florists are gay.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors



  What if a fifty-five-year-old chooses to _“love”_ a five-year-old?  Or his brother?  Or a goat?  Or a forklift?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it



  Right.  Because being black is exactly comparable to being a sick, immoral, sexual pervert.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know what the recommended treatment is? You spoke as though you were an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post any credentials?
> 
> Why do you always appeal to authority to escape discussing the topic at hand?
Click to expand...


You posted that transgendered people have an "abnormality".  I'm asking what the recommended treatment is for those that "seek professional help" for their "abnormality".

I have a feeling it's not what you, who is not an authority on the subject, would recommend.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone procreates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
Click to expand...


Not in the 21st Century it does not.


----------



## Seawytch

flacaltenn said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You're pretty free to IDENTIFY as anything you want. Be a tree frog if that's what your biological drive tells you to be. But the problem is --- you CANNOT PASS LAWS and define new protected classes based on how one "feels" that morning when they get up...  Can't be enforced. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We protect religion. That by definition is how a person feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are no legal accommodations to religion other than not to tax it or to inhibit it or promote one over the others. It's not a "protected class". CLEARLY you can defame religions to your hearts content. And there are no special benefits accorded them. Apparently, that also extends to sanctioning the meaning of marriage or exercising your conscience in providing public services. Declaring yourself Baptist tomorrow would not get you any legal protections as to your "public accommodations".  Can't REQUIRE someone that refer to you by a different pronoun or get different bathroom privileges.
> 
> The ONLY exceptions that come to mind are Quaker types who readily got draft deferments during the draft. But -- those were available to most anyone with a great story.
> 
> It's complete chaos and anarchy when folks are allowed to gender bend or race bend at their will. They NEED to be CERTIFIED by the Med/Psych community to achieve any resemblance to sanity.. OR -- we truly need to get BEYOND slicing and polarizing the populace by race and sex at all...
Click to expand...


WRONG!!!!

It is illegal to discriminate on the basis of religion in ALL 50 states. 

Title II of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 prohibits discrimination because of race, color, *religion*, or national origin.

I MUST serve the Christian in all 50 states. The Christian must only serve me in about half. Make it even.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have said they are not refusing service of point of sale items, just items for the ceremony.
> 
> And no, it's not the same because that discrimination was systemic and promoted by the local governments via Jim Crow laws.
> 
> Plus, only idiotic interpretations of the bible advocate racial discrimination, as opposed to almost all interpretations that condemn homosexuality.
Click to expand...

Same thing, different century


----------



## rightwinger

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if a fifty-five-year-old chooses to _“love”_ a five-year-old?  Or his brother?  Or a goat?  Or a forklift?
Click to expand...

Those things are against the law ....except the forklift


----------



## Chuz Life

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
Click to expand...


If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too. 

For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.


----------



## rightwinger

Chuz Life said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
Click to expand...

We resolved this shit 50 years ago

Your side lost


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is....NO
> 
> Lesbian couples have very high rates of procreation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of gay bakers, why cant you use one of them?
Click to expand...

Because that is not the way this country works

Separate but equal was abandoned in the 1950s


----------



## rightwinger

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Because being black is exactly comparable to being a sick, immoral, sexual pervert.
Click to expand...

No

But being oppressed is being oppressed


----------



## flacaltenn

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
Click to expand...


80% of America has no problem with that. There are EXISTING legal docs to do that. EVERYONE should have a Medical Power of Atty and a Will. You can put all your assets in trust or accounts jointly. 80% of America would also grant State recognition of that choice. Just call it Pairiage instead of Marriage. Just don't go asking for a license of "acceptance" that it's the same relationship. It's not. Legally, it HAS to be handled differently. Because family law is steeped in decisions that MAKE BIOLOGICAL CHOICES all the time about child custody and support or spousal abuse or alimony or any OTHER fall-out of existing male/female marriage.

There are other forms of relationships that occur out of "choice and convenience. Such as Poly-Amory. Where one couple WANT to "marry" another couple (or two or three).  So falling back on "who you love" as the ONLY test -- is not on solid ground..


----------



## flacaltenn

NewsWeek says the number of polyamorous families in the US numbers about 500,000.  That's TEN middle sized cities worth of "definition and legal issues".  Is this Bio? or is it choice? Seems like the latter. PolyAm sex is NOT always completely hetero. So the variations are many. This is in addition to "open marriages' and other "loving coupling" arrangements.

Polyamory: The Next Sexual Revolution?


----------



## Chuz Life

rightwinger said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
Click to expand...


If the shit is still going on and being debated to thisvday.... how "resolved" was it? Really.


----------



## keepitreal

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
Click to expand...




forkup said:


> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.


People texting and driving cause thousands of deaths annually.
So, should cell phones and cars be restricted?

Guns don't kill, PEOPLE do

Fucking kids and animals make certain people happy too

The rights ideology holds people accountable
The lefts ideology is a parasitic infestation plaguing society

This is what happens when you allow one perversion...
it opens the door for all the rest!


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of gay bakers, why cant you use one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that is not the way this country works
> 
> Separate but equal was abandoned in the 1950s
Click to expand...



don't be so fricken naïve.   The gay couple went to the Christian baker on purpose to try to stir up shit.  It has nothing to do with separate but equal.   Nice try, but FAIL


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Because being black is exactly comparable to being a sick, immoral, sexual pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> But being oppressed is being oppressed
Click to expand...



how are you being oppressed?   just curious


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe therapy to make you work through it? Cosmetic surgery to pretend you are a gender you are not should be a last resort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know what the recommended treatment is? You spoke as though you were an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post any credentials?
> 
> Why do you always appeal to authority to escape discussing the topic at hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted that transgendered people have an "abnormality".  I'm asking what the recommended treatment is for those that "seek professional help" for their "abnormality".
> 
> I have a feeling it's not what you, who is not an authority on the subject, would recommend.
Click to expand...


Seek therapy first, then only if nothing else works get the cosmetic surgery and hope you don't regret it. 

Sometimes there isn't a perfect solution.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer the question.
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
Click to expand...


Still can't answer the question....


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have said they are not refusing service of point of sale items, just items for the ceremony.
> 
> And no, it's not the same because that discrimination was systemic and promoted by the local governments via Jim Crow laws.
> 
> Plus, only idiotic interpretations of the bible advocate racial discrimination, as opposed to almost all interpretations that condemn homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing, different century
Click to expand...


Not even close. Wholesale denial of access to the higher tier economic system is not the same as a baker here and there just asking for someone to go somewhere else for one specific event.


----------



## martybegan

Chuz Life said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
Click to expand...


I agree only for contracted, non point of sale, non-vital or timely services.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
Click to expand...


it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they do that?
> 
> They "cheat", via technology just like I cheat walking over a cliff with technology with my glasses.
> 
> The answer actually is yes, but you can't be truthful without breaking with progressive dogma, it's sad to be so close minded.
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with morality, just honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your question was not about the physiology of artificial insemination
> 
> Your question was....." does not being attracted to someone of the opposite sex reduce your chance of procreating or not?"
> 
> Lesbians are not attracted to someone of the opposite sex, yet the vast majority of young lesbian couples procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of gay bakers, why cant you use one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that is not the way this country works
> 
> Separate but equal was abandoned in the 1950s
Click to expand...


yeah, about that....

U-M Protesters Demand Separate But Equal Space For Black Students


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
Click to expand...


So what civil rights exactly do you wish to deny Americans who either cannot or choose not to reproduce?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what civil rights exactly do you wish to deny Americans who either cannot or choose not to reproduce?
Click to expand...


None.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what civil rights exactly do you wish to deny Americans who either cannot or choose not to reproduce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.
Click to expand...


lol, you already admitted that you want businesses to have the right to discriminate against gays and blacks and anyone else they feel like.


----------



## NYcarbineer

martybegan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what civil rights exactly do you wish to deny Americans who either cannot or choose not to reproduce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.
Click to expand...


So now you support legal marriage equality, for same sex couples?


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what civil rights exactly do you wish to deny Americans who either cannot or choose not to reproduce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, you already admitted that you want businesses to have the right to discriminate against gays and blacks and anyone else they feel like.
Click to expand...


No, I prefer that a person's 1st amendment civil right to free exercise be considered in certain situations.

So denying a point of sale cake over the counter would be illegal, but not wanting to provide a cake for a specific event (SSM wedding) would not be. 

You are the one who wants to deny religious people THEIR civil rights.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
Click to expand...


So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags


----------



## martybegan

NYcarbineer said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what civil rights exactly do you wish to deny Americans who either cannot or choose not to reproduce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support legal marriage equality, for same sex couples?
Click to expand...


I've always supported it as long as the Marriage contract was modified via legislative action or referendum. What i don't see is the right to it in the constitution forced via judicial fiat. 

To me Obergfell should have allowed States to decide on their own to ISSUE SSM licenses, but be forced to ACCEPT valid SSM licenses from other States under full faith and credit. 

Australia is doing it the right way, although most people don't realize the referendum was non-binding, and their Parliament must still write and pass the appropriate legislation.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
Click to expand...


I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.

Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.

So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
Click to expand...


OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> 
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
Click to expand...


I would say yes. But if they walked into the store to buy something off the shelf, then no.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a black business owner doesn't want to serve whites or gays. . . They should be free to deny themselves that source of revenue too.
> 
> For the most part, that problem will eventually take care of itself. Money talks.
> 
> 
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
Click to expand...


Easy there Tommy two times...are you gonna go get the papers, get the papers?


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Tommy two times...are you gonna go get the papers, get the papers?
Click to expand...

Stupid thing didn't post so I hit it again


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We resolved this shit 50 years ago
> 
> Your side lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes. But if they walked into the store to buy something off the shelf, then no.
Click to expand...


That's where we differ

You run a public business you do not get to choose which weddings you find appropriate

How about if you object to a pregnant bride?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes. But if they walked into the store to buy something off the shelf, then no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where we differ
> 
> You run a public business you do not get to choose which weddings you find appropriate
> 
> How about if you object to a pregnant bride?
Click to expand...


Again, point of sale no, contracted service yes. In fact some of these cake or t-shirt people refuse to make halloween items because they consider them Satanic. 

You don't give up your 1st amendment rights just because you have to sell them. 

Like any right they can be limited, but only for a compelling government interest, and only using the most minimal method of limiting. 

It's also a case of the involvement in the end use of the product or service. Someone picking up a cake and leaving doesn't have to tell you what they are using it for. Once a contracted service is involved for a specific event, then the question has to be asked.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was resolved for systemic discrimination, government enabled, based on race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Tommy two times...are you gonna go get the papers, get the papers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid thing didn't post so I hit it again
Click to expand...


I'm just happy you got the reference. 

And to continue.....

Are you calling my funny? Funny how? What do you mean by "Funny"?


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you support discrimination.....as long as it is against fags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support PA laws for actual PA's, and support anti-discrimination laws to cover sexual orientation in those situations.
> 
> Unlike you however, I don't dismiss a person's free exercise rights out of hand.
> 
> So they don't get free exercise rights when selling a box of cupcakes, but should when asked to provide cake for a ceremony they find immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...So a person who finds interracial marriage immoral (and there are many) should be able to decline providing service for an interracial wedding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy there Tommy two times...are you gonna go get the papers, get the papers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid thing didn't post so I hit it again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just happy you got the reference.
> 
> And to continue.....
> 
> Are you calling my funny? Funny how? What do you mean by "Funny"?
Click to expand...


Tommy, Go get your shinebox


----------



## forkup

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People texting and driving cause thousands of deaths annually.
> So, should cell phones and cars be restricted?
> 
> Guns don't kill, PEOPLE do
> 
> Fucking kids and animals make certain people happy too
> 
> The rights ideology holds people accountable
> The lefts ideology is a parasitic infestation plaguing society
> 
> This is what happens when you allow one perversion...
> it opens the door for all the rest!
Click to expand...

-If I would say " texting doesn't kill people, people kill people" you would find that a ridiculous statement. So why do you content that the lack of gun control has nothing to do with gun violence? As to holding people accountable, where's the accountability for Trump making fun of disabled people, for him admitting to walking in dressing rooms at beauty pageants, for admitting to grabbing woman by the pussy, for conning people in Trump U, for equating people protesting against white nationalism with white nationalists etc, etc? 
What is the lefts ideology you find so parasitic?
As to your fucking statement. An animal can't consent and a kid doesn't have the capability to fully access the consequences of consenting as such we jail people who do these things. Consenting adults do have these capabilities, so my question is how does allowing gay, transgender people be themselves negatively effect society? What gives you the right to judge other people's sexual preferences, when those preferences don't impact your life?


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is that not everyone needs to procreate..... so if someone is homosexual, infertile or just doesn't want kids does not matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
Click to expand...


Just because you don like the answer doesn't mean it wasn't answered.

Being Gay does not, in the 21st Century, mean you are less like to have children.


----------



## keepitreal

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get TOO hung up on the attraction part of these decisions. If it's "biology" or "neurology" -- you'd than have to find an essentially different basis in neuro or bio to explain the MUCH LARGER SEGMENT of the population who are BI-sexual or opportunistically bisexual.  *This dominant and HUGE sector of the LGBTQY community seems to be totally out of convenience and choice..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it


Oh please... same thing my ass...and you know it

The shop owner didn't prohibit homosexuals
from entering his shop, let alone, refuse to sell them pos items

He didn't want to make their wedding cake.

Not a birthday cake, 
not a get well soon cake,
not a bon voyage cake
not a welcome to the neighborhood cake...

their wedding cake...two gay men celebrating their union

He should have that right and they should have gone elsewhere
case closed!

I'm sure if a heterosexual female wanted to order a cake
with a giant cock depicted on it, for a bachelorette party
the guy would have declined as well

I have friends and relatives who are gay,
I love them dearly and don't treat them any differently 
its their life and they know my position on homosexuality

I love them despite of their lifestyle
They love me despite of my viewpoint

The gay movement has not been about 
gaining equal rights, its been about gaining approval 

2 guys fucking, sucking and spooning, isn't acceptable, 
as long as it is viewed as repulsive, perverse and unnatural

You can force people to serve you
but, you can't force acceptance.
You can redefine normal
but, you can't force what others consider unnatural

If homosexuality was natural
you wouldn't have so many still stuck in the closet...
it has nothing to do with others not accepting them,
it has to do with them, not accepting themselves!


----------



## keepitreal




----------



## keepitreal

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don like the answer doesn't mean it wasn't answered.
> 
> Being Gay does not, in the 21st Century, mean you are less like to have children.
Click to expand...




Seawytch said:


> Being Gay does not, in the 21st Century, mean you are less like to have children


You're an idiot!

Not in this century, nor ever, 
will gay couples procreate naturally.
Producing life and creating life are two different things.


----------



## Seawytch

keepitreal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don like the answer doesn't mean it wasn't answered.
> 
> Being Gay does not, in the 21st Century, mean you are less like to have children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being Gay does not, in the 21st Century, mean you are less like to have children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot!
> 
> Not in this century, nor ever,
> will gay couples procreate naturally.
> Producing life and creating life are two different things.
Click to expand...


Oh? How are they different? Procreation is procreation whether you fuck to do it or use a turkey baster. End result is still a baby.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


That's actually really saddening.

these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.


how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?


----------



## Flash

Two Thumbs said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
Click to expand...



The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.


----------



## rightwinger

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that our society has made it "convenient" to be lesbian or gay?
> 
> We have to fight for a freak'n wedding cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please... same thing my ass...and you know it
> 
> The shop owner didn't prohibit homosexuals
> from entering his shop, let alone, refuse to sell them pos items
> 
> He didn't want to make their wedding cake.
> 
> Not a birthday cake,
> not a get well soon cake,
> not a bon voyage cake
> not a welcome to the neighborhood cake...
> 
> their wedding cake...two gay men celebrating their union
> 
> He should have that right and they should have gone elsewhere
> case closed!
> 
> I'm sure if a heterosexual female wanted to order a cake
> with a giant cock depicted on it, for a bachelorette party
> the guy would have declined as well
> 
> I have friends and relatives who are gay,
> I love them dearly and don't treat them any differently
> its their life and they know my position on homosexuality
> 
> I love them despite of their lifestyle
> They love me despite of my viewpoint
> 
> The gay movement has not been about
> gaining equal rights, its been about gaining approval
> 
> 2 guys fucking, sucking and spooning, isn't acceptable,
> as long as it is viewed as repulsive, perverse and unnatural
> 
> You can force people to serve you
> but, you can't force acceptance.
> You can redefine normal
> but, you can't force what others consider unnatural
> 
> If homosexuality was natural
> you wouldn't have so many still stuck in the closet...
> it has nothing to do with others not accepting them,
> it has to do with them, not accepting themselves!
Click to expand...


It's just a freak'n wedding cake....suck it up Snowflake


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
Click to expand...


It's not about biology, it is about sociology

Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not answering the question.
> 
> Does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no mandate to reproduce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said there was. All I asked was does not being attracted to members of the opposite sex make you less likely to procreate?
> 
> Why can't you answer that simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the 21st Century it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't answer the question....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you don like the answer doesn't mean it wasn't answered.
> 
> Being Gay does not, in the 21st Century, mean you are less like to have children.
Click to expand...


Again, dodging the question.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different



  It's not about being _“different”_.

  It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.

  It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.

  It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.

  It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.

  And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.


----------



## Flash

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
Click to expand...



You dumb Moon Bat.  You don't even know the difference, do you?  Your Libtard filth "sociology" of creating a different sex is a joke.

You don't make a man a woman by simply saying its a woman.

Are you either a transsexual or homosexual?  Because if you are then that would explain your confusion about basic biology.


----------



## rightwinger

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
Click to expand...


It's about "Live and let live"


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
Click to expand...



Has any gay or tranny been killed in the USA for their sexual choices?   Now, in muslim countries (you know, the muslims that you libs just love) gays and lesbians are routinely killed in the most heinous ways.  

Being gay, lesbian, or trans is not a normal human condition.  They are mental disfunctions.  You want them treated as normal, but they are mentally sick and should be treated like we treat any sick people in our society.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
Click to expand...


Bake that fucking cake, peasant. 

Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"

You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has any gay or tranny been killed in the USA for their sexual choices?   Now, in muslim countries (you know, the muslims that you libs just love) gays and lesbians are routinely killed in the most heinous ways.
> 
> Being gay, lesbian, or trans is not a normal human condition.  They are mental disfunctions.  You want them treated as normal, but they are mentally sick and should be treated like we treat any sick people in our society.
Click to expand...


Being better than Islamic radicals is nothing to brag about

You set the bar kinda low don't you?


----------



## Redfish

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
Click to expand...



exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
Click to expand...


If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
It is not up to business owners to define marriage


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has any gay or tranny been killed in the USA for their sexual choices?   Now, in muslim countries (you know, the muslims that you libs just love) gays and lesbians are routinely killed in the most heinous ways.
> 
> Being gay, lesbian, or trans is not a normal human condition.  They are mental disfunctions.  You want them treated as normal, but they are mentally sick and should be treated like we treat any sick people in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being better than Islamic radicals is nothing to brag about
> 
> You set the bar kinda low don't you?
Click to expand...



Just making the point that the USA is one of the most tolerant places on earth.  You already have live and let live here.  What you want is the destruction of everyone who disagrees with your ideology.  YOU are the intolerant ones in this debate.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
Click to expand...



nor is it up to the government,  its up to society as a whole.  So, lets put it to a national referendum.  I am willing to accept the results and the will of the people, are you?


----------



## Redfish

Redfish said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.
Click to expand...



winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?
Click to expand...


Yes I can

Are you attempting to make a point?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nor is it up to the government,  its up to society as a whole.  So, lets put it to a national referendum.  I am willing to accept the results and the will of the people, are you?
Click to expand...


I'm afraid it is up to the government

Did you miss out on the whole Civil Rights era?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
Click to expand...


Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?

They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.


----------



## keepitreal

forkup said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so is wanting to own 50 guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different things, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they are completely different things. The rights ideoligy of being against gun control cause thousands of deaths anually in the US. The lefts ideoligy of letting people be themselves sexually, if it doesn't hurt anybody, causes those people to be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People texting and driving cause thousands of deaths annually.
> So, should cell phones and cars be restricted?
> 
> Guns don't kill, PEOPLE do
> 
> Fucking kids and animals make certain people happy too
> 
> The rights ideology holds people accountable
> The lefts ideology is a parasitic infestation plaguing society
> 
> This is what happens when you allow one perversion...
> it opens the door for all the rest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -If I would say " texting doesn't kill people, people kill people" you would find that a ridiculous statement. So why do you content that the lack of gun control has nothing to do with gun violence? As to holding people accountable, where's the accountability for Trump making fun of disabled people, for him admitting to walking in dressing rooms at beauty pageants, for admitting to grabbing woman by the pussy, for conning people in Trump U, for equating people protesting against white nationalism with white nationalists etc, etc?
> What is the lefts ideology you find so parasitic?
> As to your fucking statement. An animal can't consent and a kid doesn't have the capability to fully access the consequences of consenting as such we jail people who do these things. Consenting adults do have these capabilities, so my question is how does allowing gay, transgender people be themselves negatively effect society? What gives you the right to judge other people's sexual preferences, when those preferences don't impact your life?
Click to expand...




forkup said:


> -If I would say " texting doesn't kill people, people kill people" you would find that a ridiculous statement.


Why would I find that a ridiculous statement... its the truth

The only difference between someone using a gun to kill
and someone causing an accident which kills someone,
is one was intentional and the other unintentional.
Both are the result of their choices, their actions

The gun isn't to blame, the phone isn't to blame,
the car isn't to blame, the person is to blame


forkup said:


> So why do you content that the lack of gun control has nothing to do with gun violence?


Because, where there is a will there is a way
People who kill, will kill regardless
If someone wants a gun, they'll get it


forkup said:


> As to holding people accountable, where's the accountability for Trump making fun of disabled people, for him admitting to walking in dressing rooms at beauty pageants, for admitting to grabbing woman by the pussy, for conning people in Trump U, for equating people protesting against white nationalism with white nationalists etc, etc?
> What is the lefts ideology you find so parasitic?


As to holding people accountable... 

Oh please...enough of Trump already!
Enough of everything you listed!

These motherfuckers, minus Trump,
have been screwing us ROYAL for far too long!

I mean...seriously...
grabbing pussy shit talk, mocking a disabled guy,
beauty pageant dressing rooms, Trump U

That is fluff...compared to the blatant corruption
fiscal mismanagement and improprieties
plaguing this country and embedded in government

Our infrastructure is crumbling,
and they're hashing out laws for neutral gender bathrooms

You're talking about stricter gun control laws
yet, people like you don't want immigration laws enforced

You rattle on and on about gun violence and death
yet, every fucking day, thousands of unborn babies
are sucked out or pulled apart and removed piece by piece,
throw into a trash can, then disposed of like fucking garbage...

yet, people like you will say, its a woman's right to choose,
its not a baby until its born, its not killing...
yous want to make women have children
but, yous don't want to help take care of them...

Its not about forcing women to have babies,
its about making it illegal to kill unborn babies!

Furthermore, how does someone else's irresponsibility
become everyone else's responsibility?

If you know you can barely support yourself,
then, you know you can't afford to support a child...
let alone, another one and another one and another one

Yet, the children of 'poor families' are somehow,
the fault of families that are not 'poor'
Shame on those who have when others have not

NO...shame on those 
who bring children into this world
they can't feed or provide for

shame on those who aren't willing to sacrifice
the comforts and luxuries and desires
they feel they're entitled to, to provide for their children

On and on and on


forkup said:


> As to your fucking statement. An animal can't consent and a kid doesn't have the capability to fully access the consequences of consenting as such we jail people who do these things.


And, as to your fucking reply...
what's that got to do with someone's happiness?

If its not hurting anyone and makes them happy,
right...isn't that what you said

Since a 3 year old girl has the mental capacity
to know she's a boy, then she is quite capable
of having consensual sex with a grown adult!


forkup said:


> so my question is how does allowing gay, transgender people be themselves negatively effect society?


Since you have to ask, you're a part of the infestation


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has any gay or tranny been killed in the USA for their sexual choices?   Now, in muslim countries (you know, the muslims that you libs just love) gays and lesbians are routinely killed in the most heinous ways.
> 
> Being gay, lesbian, or trans is not a normal human condition.  They are mental disfunctions.  You want them treated as normal, but they are mentally sick and should be treated like we treat any sick people in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being better than Islamic radicals is nothing to brag about
> 
> You set the bar kinda low don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just making the point that the USA is one of the most tolerant places on earth.  You already have live and let live here.  What you want is the destruction of everyone who disagrees with your ideology.  YOU are the intolerant ones in this debate.
Click to expand...

In terms of industrialized countries we are not that tolerant

We lagged behind the rest of the world on abolition, women's rights, civil rights, worker protection and gay rights


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
Click to expand...


As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
As a business, you must treat your customers equally


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
Click to expand...


Again, where in the constitution does it say that?


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
Click to expand...

sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

martybegan said:


> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.



  What the _Moral Majority_ wanted to enforce, at least, was actual morality.  Back then, the cry of the sick perverts, in response, was _“Don't force your morality on us!”_

  This _“new Moral Majority”_ very specifically opposes morality, and wishes to force its immorality on everyone else.

  Good and evil are  not equal, and never will be.  It is pure folly to allow the left *wrong* to get away with trying to make a false equivalence between decency and indecency.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor is it up to the government,  its up to society as a whole.  So, lets put it to a national referendum.  I am willing to accept the results and the will of the people, are you?
Click to expand...


  Here in relentlessly insane left *wrong*-wing California, the matter came up to a vote of the people, twice.  Both times, the voters overwhelmingly rejected the idea that a sick homosexual mockery of marriage should be treated as legally comparable to genuine marriage.  Both times, corrupt judges overturned the clear will of the people on this matter.  Even in California, the filthy perverts cannot win this fight without cheating.


----------



## Silhouette

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor is it up to the government,  its up to society as a whole.  So, lets put it to a national referendum.  I am willing to accept the results and the will of the people, are you?
Click to expand...




Bob Blaylock said:


> Here in relentlessly insane left *wrong*-wing California, the matter came up to a vote of the people, twice.  Both times, the voters overwhelmingly rejected the idea that a sick homosexual mockery of marriage should be treated as legally comparable to genuine marriage.  Both times, corrupt judges overturned the clear will of the people on this matter.  Even in California, the filthy perverts cannot win this fight without cheating.



Fun fact Bob....did you know that gay marriage is still written as illegal in the CA Constitution?  Here it is today:
Article I, Section 7.5 Codes Display Text


> Only marriage between a man and a woman is valid or recognized in California.
> 
> _(Sec. 7.5 added Nov. 4, 2008, by Prop. 8. Initiative measure. Note: Ruled unconstitutional per Perry v. Schwarzenegger (N.D.Cal. 2010) 704 F.Supp.2d 921.)_


The only way that law can be changed is by another ballot initiative.  Know why they haven't run one?  Because they know gay marriage would fail a 3rd time to the complete embarrassment of the LGBT cult and it's puppets in CA government.  The true statistical non-support cat would be out of the bag then.  When the most liberal fruit & nut state in the Union says "NO!!" 3 times in a row, it's kind of hard to lie about actual support for gay marriage anymore.


----------



## keepitreal

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
Click to expand...




Bob Blaylock said:


> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.



*Keeping it simple
Keeping it honest
Keeping it real!*











*Awesome post!...just fucking awesome!
*
Damn it...my sigline needs an advisory warning...

*!!!WARNING!!!
We Keep It Real Around Here*


----------



## keepitreal

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go there. I used "convenient" to describe bisexual behavior. Can't be the same bio or mental "wiring" argument -- therefore BI is NOT the same syndrome as being Lesbian or Homo...  YET -- most folks look at it all as bio or mental pre-determined "sexual preference".
> 
> There's THREE of the LGBTQY community segments representing the VAST majority of member that aren't MOTIVATED in the same way for their behavior. So "attraction" seems more of a convenient CHOICE for the Bisexers then anything pre-wired as biological or mental..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know to what degree it is biological vs mental
> 
> What we do know is that it doesn't matter. People should be able to choose the person they love regardless of the contributing factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a baker should be able to say "please use someone else" without having to choose between their conscience or financial ruin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing as "we don't serve n*ggers here"
> 
> The merchants felt just as strongly about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please... same thing my ass...and you know it
> 
> The shop owner didn't prohibit homosexuals
> from entering his shop, let alone, refuse to sell them pos items
> 
> He didn't want to make their wedding cake.
> 
> Not a birthday cake,
> not a get well soon cake,
> not a bon voyage cake
> not a welcome to the neighborhood cake...
> 
> their wedding cake...two gay men celebrating their union
> 
> He should have that right and they should have gone elsewhere
> case closed!
> 
> I'm sure if a heterosexual female wanted to order a cake
> with a giant cock depicted on it, for a bachelorette party
> the guy would have declined as well
> 
> I have friends and relatives who are gay,
> I love them dearly and don't treat them any differently
> its their life and they know my position on homosexuality
> 
> I love them despite of their lifestyle
> They love me despite of my viewpoint
> 
> The gay movement has not been about
> gaining equal rights, its been about gaining approval
> 
> 2 guys fucking, sucking and spooning, isn't acceptable,
> as long as it is viewed as repulsive, perverse and unnatural
> 
> You can force people to serve you
> but, you can't force acceptance.
> You can redefine normal
> but, you can't force what others consider unnatural
> 
> If homosexuality was natural
> you wouldn't have so many still stuck in the closet...
> it has nothing to do with others not accepting them,
> it has to do with them, not accepting themselves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a freak'n wedding cake....suck it up Snowflake
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> It's just a freak'n wedding cake....suck it up Snowflake


ROFLMMFAO

Why tell me to suck it up?

Tell the 2 cock sucking, acting like bitches,
to suck it up...that's right up their alley


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has any gay or tranny been killed in the USA for their sexual choices?   Now, in muslim countries (you know, the muslims that you libs just love) gays and lesbians are routinely killed in the most heinous ways.
> 
> Being gay, lesbian, or trans is not a normal human condition.  They are mental disfunctions.  You want them treated as normal, but they are mentally sick and should be treated like we treat any sick people in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being better than Islamic radicals is nothing to brag about
> 
> You set the bar kinda low don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just making the point that the USA is one of the most tolerant places on earth.  You already have live and let live here.  What you want is the destruction of everyone who disagrees with your ideology.  YOU are the intolerant ones in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of industrialized countries we are not that tolerant
> 
> We lagged behind the rest of the world on abolition, women's rights, civil rights, worker protection and gay rights
Click to expand...



once again you are wrong,  Abortion as birth control is legalized murder.  Women and gays have more rights in the USA than in China, Russia, all muslim countries, Mexico, most of south America, most of Africa, Japan, eastern Europe.   The USA led the world on civil rights and workers rights, and still does. 

You really need to pick up a history book at your local library and read it.   Get one published before the year 2000, before the PC fools tried to rewrite our history.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
Click to expand...



If I, as a white dude, walk into a black bar in the lower ninth ward of New Orleans,  I will not receive equal treatment.  If a black guy walks into a white bar in uptown New Orleans he will receive equal treatment.

If I walk into a gay bar at the east end of Bourbon street, I will not receive equal treatment,  If a guy guy walks into a straight bar in uptown he will receive equal treatment.

The hypocrisy of the left is on display every day in every city and town in this country.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being _“different”_.
> 
> It's about demanding that falsehood be treated as truth.
> 
> It's about demanding that madness be treated as reason.
> 
> It's about demanding that perversion be treated as virtue.
> 
> It's about demanding that evil be treated as good.
> 
> And it's about abusing the force of law to enforce these demands, and to persecute those who do not agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can
> 
> Are you attempting to make a point?
Click to expand...



already made by another poster,  here it is

"exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists."


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
Click to expand...

The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about "Live and let live"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can
> 
> Are you attempting to make a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already made by another poster,  here it is
> 
> "exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists."
Click to expand...


Damn.....what a bunch of Snowflakes


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
Click to expand...



businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination. 

But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not approve of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can
> 
> Are you attempting to make a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already made by another poster,  here it is
> 
> "exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.....what a bunch of Snowflakes
Click to expand...



yes you are, your honesty is appreciated.


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not approve of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
Click to expand...


The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses

A business can be told when it can open and close, how it treats its employees, what it can serve, where it can locate

A person can't


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can
> 
> Are you attempting to make a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already made by another poster,  here it is
> 
> "exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.....what a bunch of Snowflakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are, your honesty is appreciated.
Click to expand...

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not approve of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses
> 
> A business can be told when it can open and close, how it treats its employees, what it can serve, where it can locate
> 
> A person can't
Click to expand...



not true, a business can choose its own hours of operation,  It must comply with minimum wage laws and cannot overwork or abuse its employees, it can serve anything it chooses to sell.   Are you saying an Italian restaurant must sell tacos?  or that a dry cleaner must sell donuts?  Don't be ridiculous.   A business can locate anywhere it chooses, a bar cannot be within X miles of a church in some places but otherwise it can locate wherever it chooses.

Sorry, dude, but your fantasy of a socialist paradise where we are all under control of a tiny group of super elites that direct every aspect of our lives does not exist in the usa.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> winger thinks this is funny,  can you spell Roy Moore and Tim Tebow, winger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can
> 
> Are you attempting to make a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> already made by another poster,  here it is
> 
> "exactly, anyone who dares disagree with the progressive left ideology is to be destroyed by the intolerant, dictatorial leftists."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.....what a bunch of Snowflakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are, your honesty is appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?
Click to expand...



Uhhhh, let me think----------------an idiot


----------



## 80zephyr

Seawytch said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you nuts realize that the BRAIN is part of one's 'biology'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain telling you your gender is something other than what you were born with is a abnormality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, doctor Marty? And the recommended treatment is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you in favor of not treating any brain abnormality, or just the sexual ones?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the recommended treatment for transgendered individuals?
Click to expand...

Not sure. What difference does that make? We haven't cured cancer yet, do you want us to stop trying?

Mark


----------



## Silhouette

Redfish said:


> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?


Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs. The LGBT cult isn't being shy about that intent. The Kleins should've filed a countersuit & deposed the dykes asking them "Did you have any indication or idea at all that the bakery was run or owned by Christians?"


----------



## Muhammed

Flash said:


> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *


And not all vaginas w/people are kunts.


----------



## martybegan

Bob Blaylock said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the _Moral Majority_ wanted to enforce, at least, was actual morality.  Back then, the cry of the sick perverts, in response, was _“Don't force your morality on us!”_
> 
> This _“new Moral Majority”_ very specifically opposes morality, and wishes to force its immorality on everyone else.
> 
> Good and evil are  not equal, and never will be.  It is pure folly to allow the left *wrong* to get away with trying to make a false equivalence between decency and indecency.
Click to expand...


I don't see it in terms of good and evil, I see it in terms of freedom and control. 

Progressives are like the Sith from Star Wars. They seek to control things, as the Sith control the Force, instead of working with the Force. 

While the Sith are portrayed as wholly evil in the Star Wars Universe, they are more Lawful Evil than Chaotic Evil.

/nerd-storm.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bake that fucking cake, peasant.
> 
> Progressives have never been about live and let live, it's about "live our way or else"
> 
> You idiots are the new Moral Majority, and just as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
Click to expand...


The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce. 

However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.

"Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
Click to expand...


Yes they can

They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is your business....then by all means treat all customers equally
> It is not up to business owners to define marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
Click to expand...


It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the constitution does it say you have to give up some of your rights in order to sell something?
> 
> They are not defining anything, they are asking someone to go somewhere else in one specific instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
Click to expand...


State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an individual, you have a right to hate anyone you wish
> As a business, you must treat your customers equally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
Click to expand...


It is a fourteenth amendment issue


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, where in the constitution does it say that?
> 
> 
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
Click to expand...


Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?


----------



## Silhouette

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
Click to expand...


So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
Click to expand...


And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.

Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
Click to expand...



muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The constitution says nothing about the rights of businesses does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
Click to expand...


The 1st does not apply to business


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.
Click to expand...


Kind of a stretch

1.5 billion Muslims in this world

How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
Click to expand...



the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?


----------



## rightwinger

Silhouette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
Click to expand...


Is there a biologic reason why some people may be aroused by feet, fat people, extremely skinny people, long hair?
Psychology has much to do with what attracts you sexually


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
Click to expand...



better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?


----------



## jillian

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
Click to expand...


you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.

so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
Click to expand...


The citizens in that business have rights that business do not

Show where the constitution references business


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a biologic reason why some people may be aroused by feet, fat people, extremely skinny people, long hair?
> Psychology has much to do with what attracts you sexually
Click to expand...



abnormal psychology does exist and answers your question.


----------



## jillian

Silhouette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
Click to expand...


for the millionth time, why are you obsessed with this issue? do you spend all day wanting to have sex with people of the same gender as you?

you clearly have no understanding of the issue or of gay people. so you should probably be quiet and find something you might know about.... you know, like knitting.


----------



## Redfish

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
Click to expand...



since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The citizens in that business have rights that business do not
> 
> Show where the constitution references business
Click to expand...



a corporation is legally considered a "person".   I am pleased to be part of your continuing education.


----------



## Redfish

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
Click to expand...



Jilly thinks this is funny.  Did you fail 9th grade civics jilly?


----------



## jillian

Redfish said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
Click to expand...


there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.

your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.

as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.


----------



## jillian

Redfish said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jilly thinks this is funny.  Did you fail 9th grade civics jilly?
Click to expand...


no fishy boy.... I found it funny that you think CNN and MSNBC lie but breitbart and the GOP shills at Fauxnews don't.

that's pretty funny there, snooks.


----------



## Valerie

rightwinger said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a biologic reason why some people may be aroused by feet, fat people, extremely skinny people, long hair?
> Psychology has much to do with what attracts you sexually
Click to expand...





Redfish said:


> abnormal psychology does exist and answers your question.




where do people who think of themselves as "small government conservatives" get off asking the government to legislate free people to be "normal".

deviating from 'the norm' is also a naturally occurring NORMAL phenomenon.

is it "normal" to marry three wives??  is it "normal" to be an alcoholic parent??  etc, etc, ad nauseum...

use your head, mind your own business, and stop trying to legislate your personal opinions..THAT is not normal.


----------



## Valerie

gay people exist.. in your family, in your neighborhood, in your town, in your state, in your country.

since the beginning of time, it is NORMAL for homosexuality to exist, so get over it already.

usa marriage laws are state laws and our constitution prohibits states from creating laws that do not provide equal protection of all citizens under the law.

because marriage laws exist, any consenting adult couple deserves this same equal protection of all the benefits that marriage laws legally convey to those requesting that "marriage" status.


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> gay people exist.. in your family, in your neighborhood, in your town, in your state, in your country.
> 
> since the beginning of time, it is NORMAL for homosexuality to exist, so get over it already.
> 
> usa marriage laws are state laws and* our constitution prohibits states from creating laws that do not provide equal protection of all citizens under the law*.
> 
> because marriage laws exist, any consenting adult couple deserves this same equal protection of all the benefits that marriage laws legally convey to those requesting that "marriage" status.




i should say, it does not _prohibit_ states from creating exclusively hetero marriage law, because states have had those traditional marriage laws for a very long time...and those laws remained unchallenged until gay couples finally decided that living in the closet was NOT NORMAL and so they stood up for their rights as committed couples, deserving of the same benefits conveyed by marriage laws... and the supreme court agreed!

i say good for them... and shame on those who seek to "make America great again" by forcing free people to deny their own existence.

that agenda is un-American, un-Christian, and NOT "conservative".


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
Click to expand...


Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays .
Click to expand...


And? We are speaking about the United States- and it hasn't been the Muslims persecuting gays for the last 200 years in the United States- it was the good Christians- who happily passed laws to imprison gays, to chemically castrate gays, to strip gays of their jobs.

Your attempt at 'but but but the ebil Muslims do worse things in Bumcrack Arabia' just shows how low standards the Right in America wants America to treat our citizens- who are gay.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  ..
Click to expand...


So then you admit that Christianity is just an evil cult........


----------



## Redfish

jillian said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
Click to expand...



Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.  You want her to be able to sell influence, disclose classified information, and use a charity foundation as a money laundering service.  

I want the Bush family held accountable
I want Trump held accountable
I want the Clintons held accountable
I want Moore held accountable
I want Franken held accountable
I want Pelosi held accountable
I want the media held accountable
I want those in our country illegally held accountable

Who besides Trump do you want held accountable?


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
Click to expand...



a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians. 
Let me ask you this,  is a person in the USA allowed to hold his/her own beliefs regarding sexual orientation?   Or, do you support mandatory group think and thought crime punishment?   Its one or the other.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
Click to expand...


LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? We are speaking about the United States- and it hasn't been the Muslims persecuting gays for the last 200 years in the United States- it was the good Christians- who happily passed laws to imprison gays, to chemically castrate gays, to strip gays of their jobs.
> 
> Your attempt at 'but but but the ebil Muslims do worse things in Bumcrack Arabia' just shows how low standards the Right in America wants America to treat our citizens- who are gay.
Click to expand...



you are wrong, it was not just Christians,  it was Christians, jews, muslims, hindus, Buddhists, shintos, and atheists.   The majority of people in the USA and the world do not view homosexuality as a normal human condition.  

AND, you cannot force them to adopt your views on it.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
Click to expand...


When do you think their point of view changed? 

Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
Click to expand...



a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead, maybe its just coincidence, maybe its not.  I was never a birther, but there were some legitimate questions that have now been answered.

I am not anti democrat,  I voted for Kennedy.  I have voted for dems in state and local elections.   I am against far left dems that think they can dictate what everyone else must believe, think, and do.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> businesses are made up of individuals.  The constitution guarantees individual rights and freedoms and as amended, prevents discrimination.
> 
> But my question remains:  Why would a gay couple use a baker who does not appkrove of gay marriage?  Why not use one that does?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? We are speaking about the United States- and it hasn't been the Muslims persecuting gays for the last 200 years in the United States- it was the good Christians- who happily passed laws to imprison gays, to chemically castrate gays, to strip gays of their jobs.
> 
> Your attempt at 'but but but the ebil Muslims do worse things in Bumcrack Arabia' just shows how low standards the Right in America wants America to treat our citizens- who are gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, it was not just Christians,  it was Christians,
Click to expand...


LOL funny how the Right Wing will happily proclaim that the United States is a 'Christian Nation'- until I point out that your Christians were happy to persecute anyone who they disagreed with.

Virtually every one of the Congressman and legislators of that era who passed the laws persecuting gays was a Christian. Maybe a Jew or two in there too.

And it certainly wasn't Muslims- since our first Muslim Congressman was not elected until 2007. 

Nope- it was your vaunted Christian Majority which passed those laws which actually persecuted gays.

Not the imaginary persecution of Christians being asked to follow the exact same laws that protect them from persecution.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays by throwing them off rooftops.  But you libs still refuse to acknowledge that Islam is a murderous cult.  Yet you bring up what Christians did in the 12th century as being relevant today.    In short, you are disingenuous partisan hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think their point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
Click to expand...



So you think that only Christians voted in early America?   Really?


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
Click to expand...


A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades. 

But you have accused the Clintons of murder. 

Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they specifically sought to persecute Christians for their beliefs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? We are speaking about the United States- and it hasn't been the Muslims persecuting gays for the last 200 years in the United States- it was the good Christians- who happily passed laws to imprison gays, to chemically castrate gays, to strip gays of their jobs.
> 
> Your attempt at 'but but but the ebil Muslims do worse things in Bumcrack Arabia' just shows how low standards the Right in America wants America to treat our citizens- who are gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, it was not just Christians,  it was Christians,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL funny how the Right Wing will happily proclaim that the United States is a 'Christian Nation'- until I point out that your Christians were happy to persecute anyone who they disagreed with.
> 
> Virtually every one of the Congressman and legislators of that era who passed the laws persecuting gays was a Christian. Maybe a Jew or two in there too.
> 
> And it certainly wasn't Muslims- since our first Muslim Congressman was not elected until 2007.
> 
> Nope- it was your vaunted Christian Majority which passed those laws which actually persecuted gays.
> 
> Not the imaginary persecution of Christians being asked to follow the exact same laws that protect them from persecution.
Click to expand...


times change, humanity becomes better educated.  In the 1400s up until the 1700s people believed that disease could be cured by bleeding the sick person.

to blame all of history on Christians is just plain stupid.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think their point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that only Christians voted in early America?   Really?
Click to expand...


I think that every law passed in early America- and every law passed today- is passed by a majority that is itself- majority Christian.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
Click to expand...


please read this and get back to me.

http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'persecute Christians for their beliefs' you mean demanding that Christians follow the same laws that require business's to serve Christians.
> 
> Not like for instance how Christians tried to persecute Gays by imprisoning them or to pass laws to have them fired from jobs- now that is real persecution- and that is what Christians did for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? We are speaking about the United States- and it hasn't been the Muslims persecuting gays for the last 200 years in the United States- it was the good Christians- who happily passed laws to imprison gays, to chemically castrate gays, to strip gays of their jobs.
> 
> Your attempt at 'but but but the ebil Muslims do worse things in Bumcrack Arabia' just shows how low standards the Right in America wants America to treat our citizens- who are gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, it was not just Christians,  it was Christians,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL funny how the Right Wing will happily proclaim that the United States is a 'Christian Nation'- until I point out that your Christians were happy to persecute anyone who they disagreed with.
> 
> Virtually every one of the Congressman and legislators of that era who passed the laws persecuting gays was a Christian. Maybe a Jew or two in there too.
> 
> And it certainly wasn't Muslims- since our first Muslim Congressman was not elected until 2007.
> 
> Nope- it was your vaunted Christian Majority which passed those laws which actually persecuted gays.
> 
> Not the imaginary persecution of Christians being asked to follow the exact same laws that protect them from persecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to blame all of history on Christians is just plain stupid.
Click to expand...


It would be. Good thing I am not. 

I am just blaming Christians for persecuting gays in America. 

Real persecution- not what some whiny snowflakes call persecution today- Christians passed laws to throw gays in jail.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
Click to expand...


LOL- why would I read what some other right wing hack has written about the Clintons?


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think their point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that only Christians voted in early America?   Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that every law passed in early America- and every law passed today- is passed by a majority that is itself- majority Christian.
Click to expand...


only because a majority of americans were and are Christian.   you are going in circles


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> muslims kill gays .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? We are speaking about the United States- and it hasn't been the Muslims persecuting gays for the last 200 years in the United States- it was the good Christians- who happily passed laws to imprison gays, to chemically castrate gays, to strip gays of their jobs.
> 
> Your attempt at 'but but but the ebil Muslims do worse things in Bumcrack Arabia' just shows how low standards the Right in America wants America to treat our citizens- who are gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, it was not just Christians,  it was Christians,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL funny how the Right Wing will happily proclaim that the United States is a 'Christian Nation'- until I point out that your Christians were happy to persecute anyone who they disagreed with.
> 
> Virtually every one of the Congressman and legislators of that era who passed the laws persecuting gays was a Christian. Maybe a Jew or two in there too.
> 
> And it certainly wasn't Muslims- since our first Muslim Congressman was not elected until 2007.
> 
> Nope- it was your vaunted Christian Majority which passed those laws which actually persecuted gays.
> 
> Not the imaginary persecution of Christians being asked to follow the exact same laws that protect them from persecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to blame all of history on Christians is just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be. Good thing I am not.
> 
> I am just blaming Christians for persecuting gays in America.
> 
> Real persecution- not what some whiny snowflakes call persecution today- Christians passed laws to throw gays in jail.
Click to expand...



so did jews, muslims, hindus, Buddhists, and atheists in other countries.   It wasn't just Christians who thought homosexuality was wrong.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- why would I read what some other right wing hack has written about the Clintons?
Click to expand...



so you cant refute any of it, but you continue to worship at the shrine of the Clinton crime family.   dumb and dumber


----------



## rightwinger

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a biologic reason why some people may be aroused by feet, fat people, extremely skinny people, long hair?
> Psychology has much to do with what attracts you sexually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> abnormal psychology does exist and answers your question.
Click to expand...

Who are you to define normal?
As long as nobody is harmed....what possible difference does it make


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're so funny..... the first amendment does apply to businesses, yes. but you still cannot defame people with actual malice... even public officials.
> 
> so where are all the defamation suits against, MSNBC, snookie bear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never a birther, .
Click to expand...


Redfish- demonstrating over the years how he is not a Birther. (Hint if you call Obama's birth certificate a fake- yes- you are a Birther)
_

*Redfish: the so-called birth certificate says that his father was "african". In 1961 'African' would not have been used, it would have been negro or black. Its a fake, 
*_
Redfish: _Many people question the validity of Obama's HI birth certificate. After being questioned for years, Obama produced a BC that experts have called a forgery._

Redfish:_ But if you would post his Harvard and Columbia records showing how a poor half breed from hawaii_


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- why would I read what some other right wing hack has written about the Clintons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you cant refute any of it, but you continue to worship at the shrine of the Clinton crime family.   dumb and dumber
Click to expand...


LOL- I can't refute that you are a stupid partisan hack who believes any crap against a Democrat you see (or invent yourself) on the internet.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a stretch
> 
> 1.5 billion Muslims in this world
> 
> How many are engaged in throwing gays off of rooftops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think their point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that only Christians voted in early America?   Really?
Click to expand...


When do you think the Christian point of view changed?

Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
Click to expand...

Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.

I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.

Imagination does not override reality.


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a biologic reason why some people may be aroused by feet, fat people, extremely skinny people, long hair?
> Psychology has much to do with what attracts you sexually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> abnormal psychology does exist and answers your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to define normal?
> As long as nobody is harmed....what possible difference does it make
Click to expand...



when perversion is treated as normal, society as a whole is harmed.  Biology defines normal, not me.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> since most of the defamed are public figures or celebrities, defamation suits are a waste of time and money.    But that doesn't change the fact that the first amendment applies to all of us individually and as members of any group or business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never a birther, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redfish- demonstrating over the years how he is not a Birther. (Hint if you call Obama's birth certificate a fake- yes- you are a Birther)
> _
> 
> *Redfish: the so-called birth certificate says that his father was "african". In 1961 'African' would not have been used, it would have been negro or black. Its a fake,
> *_
> Redfish: _Many people question the validity of Obama's HI birth certificate. After being questioned for years, Obama produced a BC that experts have called a forgery._
> 
> Redfish:_ But if you would post his Harvard and Columbia records showing how a poor half breed from hawaii_
Click to expand...



those were quotes of what others have said.   Earlier in this thread I said that there were lots of questions that have now been resolved.   Frankly, at this point it doesn't matter if he was hatched out of a pelican egg.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> better question is:   how many condone it or look the other way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think their point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that only Christians voted in early America?   Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think the Christian point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
Click to expand...



views of right and wrong change over time as societies evolve and grow.  However, some societies have changed and ceased to exist.  Rome, Aztecs, Incas, ancient Greece, Mayas.   Could it be that when those societies "evolved" to think that everything that felt good was acceptable that they declined and crashed?

To your second question:   Those laws were not passed by Christian churches.  They were passed by americans of all faiths and no faith.   At that time people believed that homosexuality was wrong and that its participants should be punished.   Most people do not think that today, the exception being muslims.


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually really saddening.
> 
> these people have been convinced that there is no normal, that there's more than two sexes.
> 
> 
> how can the future be in the hands of people with such a small grasp of reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
Click to expand...


Afraid it does

What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs

Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
Click to expand...



neither is parkinsons, but its not a normal human condition.   That's the point.


----------



## Redfish

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- why would I read what some other right wing hack has written about the Clintons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you cant refute any of it, but you continue to worship at the shrine of the Clinton crime family.   dumb and dumber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I can't refute that you are a stupid partisan hack who believes any crap against a Democrat you see (or invent yourself) on the internet.
Click to expand...



I get it.  Rather that deal with reality, you attack the messenger.  I fully understand.   You libs are losing big time and cannot deal with it.  The Clintons are terrible people who should be in jail,  but they never will be because in this country the politically elite are exempt from the laws that apply to you and me, and you silly assholes condone that.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you admit that the LGBT is about psychology (behavior).  It's like saying "they acknowledge the psychological aspects of drugs and drug addiction".  Same thing.  It's not a heroin addiction.  It's a "heroin orientation" from now on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a biologic reason why some people may be aroused by feet, fat people, extremely skinny people, long hair?
> Psychology has much to do with what attracts you sexually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> abnormal psychology does exist and answers your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to define normal?
> As long as nobody is harmed....what possible difference does it make
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when perversion is treated as normal, society as a whole is harmed.  Biology defines normal, not me.
Click to expand...


LOL....poor little snowflake.

Just a few years ago oral sex was considered perverse. A few years before that- and I kid you not- women's orgasms were considered to be perverse.

Tell me again how biology defines normal.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- why would I read what some other right wing hack has written about the Clintons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you cant refute any of it, but you continue to worship at the shrine of the Clinton crime family.   dumb and dumber
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I can't refute that you are a stupid partisan hack who believes any crap against a Democrat you see (or invent yourself) on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get it.  Rather that deal with reality, y.
Click to expand...


I am dealing with the reality that you are a partisan hack who advocates the whackiest Far Right Partisan Conspiracy theories that are devoid of reality- from proclaiming that Hillary Clinton is a murderer to proclaiming that Barack Obama's birth certificate is a fake. 

You are so far from reality that you aren't even on the same continent.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither is parkinsons, but its not a normal human condition.   That's the point.
Click to expand...


Neither is being left handed a 'normal human condition'- if you are just going by averages. 

Neither is being green eyes- very likely there is a higher percentage of humans with green eyes than there are those who are gay.

Thankfully Christians in the United States never passed laws to imprison those who use their left hands- or have green eyes.


----------



## Syriusly

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better question is: how many on the evangelical right in the United States condone it- or would happily imprison gays today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few probably, but they are on the fringe and do not represent the majority of Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think their point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that only Christians voted in early America?   Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do you think the Christian point of view changed?
> 
> Since the Christian right happily passed laws to imprison gays and deny them employment? And even fought against repealing the sodomy laws that they had passed before, after the Supreme Court found such laws unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> views of right and wrong change over time as societies evolve and grow.  However, some societies have changed and ceased to exist.  Rome, Aztecs, Incas, ancient Greece, Mayas.
Click to expand...


Views of right and wrong have changed- and aren't we glad of that!

Consider the changes in the United States

Women can vote now
We can buy contraceptives
Mixed race couples can legally marry in all 50 states
Americans can't get arrested for having private consensual sex
Same gender couples can legally marry in all 50 states
It is now illegal for business's to discriminate against Christians or Jews, blacks or whites, Mexicans or Irish- in all 50 states. And in some states its illegal to discriminate against people because of their sexual orientation.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupidity of these Liberals is always mind boggling.  It is like they never get anything right.  You would think that simple Jr High School level biology would be something everybody would understand but not these Liberals when it conflicts with their vile agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
Click to expand...

gay is not a gender

no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.


----------



## Seawytch

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about biology, it is about sociology
> 
> Namely, how our society reacts to those who are different
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
Click to expand...


Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Based on research the brain of transgender people are of the opposite sex in most cases. So hows that for biology? Oh'yess, I forget you don't consider science outside of the 5th grade. It wouldn't matter if every single case of transgenderism was found to be linked to simply having the brain of the opposite sex and it was backed by a few hundred thousand cases as you won't hear it.

idiots


----------



## Two Thumbs

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> sociology can't create a new sex w/o lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
Click to expand...

It still does not change what you are.


I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.



  And it was as insane then, as it is now.

  As a matter of immutable, undeniable scientific fact, it is biologically impossible to turn a male human into a female, or vice versa.  It cannot be done, period, and anyone who thinks that it can is mentally-ill.


----------



## Seawytch

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can
> 
> They acknowledge the psychological aspects of sexuality and sexual attraction
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved. 

Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity

Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
Click to expand...



They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you are an adult, and that you never held this ideal until recently.
> 
> I'm shocked that you buy into such complete and utter nonsense.
> 
> Imagination does not override reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
Click to expand...

no, it actually doesn't

if you feel like a woman, but was born a boy, you will die a boy, no matter what you do to yourself.


some assed out 'science' meant to make you 'feel' better about your imagined reality is not going to change reality.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ScienceRocks said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid it does
> 
> What is in your head has as much impact on your sexuality as what is between your legs
> 
> Homosexuality is not a recent phenomenon
> 
> 
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.
Click to expand...

there is nothing passed xx and xy, they make you exactly what you are.

the rest of your gibberish is just that


----------



## ScienceRocks

What about your ignorance about personal freedom? Let people live as they see fit.

Fucking nannie.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ScienceRocks said:


> What about your ignorance about personal freedom? Let people live as they see fit.
> 
> Fucking nannie.


that has zilch to do with the op


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause gives the feds the right to regulate INTERSTATE commerce, and yes, States own constitutions usually give them the ability to regulate in-state commerce.
> 
> However none of these override a person's own rights without a compelling government interest, and then the conflict can only be handled using the least intrusive methods possible.
> 
> "Bake or else" is not the least intrusive method possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is state and local governments imposing these PA laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
Click to expand...


Where is the exception in the constitution?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> State and local governments can't override someone's 1st amendment rights "just because"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fourteenth amendment issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the 14th amendment override the 1st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st does not apply to business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the first amendment applies to citizens of the USA.  Citizens run businesses, citizens own corporations, Yes, the first amendment does apply to businesses.   Why else would CNN and MSNBC be permitted to broadcast lies every day of the week?   Why else would the NY times get away with printing lies and unsubstantiated claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The citizens in that business have rights that business do not
> 
> Show where the constitution references business
Click to expand...


Since you are the one saying the 1st doesn't apply to them, even though people run them, the burden is on you, not me. 

Where is it written that rights do not apply to people when they are selling something?


----------



## Penelope

Well they are right, eunuchs are born that way, even way back when they knew about intersex.  1 in 1500 to 2000 births are intersex.


----------



## Penelope

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a higher standard for public figures. but they can't knowingly lie about them or that is evidence of malice.
> 
> your problem is you can't stand when anyone with an R after their name is held accountable.  people who are actually defamed do NOT consider the suits a waste of time and money, donald clearly likes suing people even for no reason and if the things posted about him were defamatory, don't you think he'd sue? heck, he sued bill maher over a joke he told.
> 
> as for roy moore, his lawyers threatened to bring a defamation suit. they were soundly slapped down by an attorney who told him he'd seek rule 11 sanctions if such a suit were brought and then told him that moore had better preserve all writings and other possible evidence that would come to bear in a defamation case or they'd seek sanctions for spoliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
Click to expand...


now read this: FACT CHECK: Clinton Body Bags


----------



## Syriusly

Penelope said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I want everyone held accountable, especially politicians.   YOU, however, want Hillary Clinton to be above the laws that apply to you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- coming from the rightwing partisan hack who has claimed that Clinton had people murdered, and happily went full Birther- no- you don't want everyone held accountable- you just want to spout rightwing partisan crap against Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people who have come out against the Clintons have turned up dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people who have dealt with Trump have turned up dead. That is what happens when your record of dealing with people extends back decades.
> 
> But you have accused the Clintons of murder.
> 
> Which just goes to show what a right wing partisan hack you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please read this and get back to me.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now read this: FACT CHECK: Clinton Body Bags
Click to expand...



Don't ask Redfish to read facts- that is like asking Trump to only tweet the truth.


----------



## Syriusly

Two Thumbs said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> gay is not a gender
> 
> no matter what is wrong with you, there is only 2 genders, no more, no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing passed xx and xy, they make you exactly what you are.
> 
> the rest of your gibberish is just that
Click to expand...


'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?

Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here. 

First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.

There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development. 

And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)


----------



## Silhouette

Syriusly said:


> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)



There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"?  No, we call them "deformities" or abnormal.  You don't reinvent language because you have a weird sex addiction.  Nearly all LGBTQs are normal xx females and xy males who have adopted behavioral abnormalities.  The males like to use each other's assholes as artificial vaginas (closeted heterosexuality) and the females like to use dildos (closeted heterosexuality).  The status of LGBTQ is all in the mind.  Mental abnormalities and habits and dysfunctions don't get special class status.  Because if one set does, they all do.  That's how equality works per the 14th Amendment.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Syriusly said:


>


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"? .
Click to expand...


Do we pass laws to have them thrown in jail? To prevent them from marrying? That is what you want for gay Americans.


----------



## Syriusly

Bob Blaylock said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162001
Click to expand...


LOL- Bob's post is an example of a mental disorder.

Of course every thread by Silhouette is too.


----------



## rightwinger

Silhouette said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"?  No, we call them "deformities" or abnormal.  You don't reinvent language because you have a weird sex addiction.  Nearly all LGBTQs are normal xx females and xy males who have adopted behavioral abnormalities.  The males like to use each other's assholes as artificial vaginas (closeted heterosexuality) and the females like to use dildos (closeted heterosexuality).  The status of LGBTQ is all in the mind.  Mental abnormalities and habits and dysfunctions don't get special class status.  Because if one set does, they all do.  That's how equality works per the 14th Amendment.
Click to expand...

Left handedness is not "normal"
Having blonde hair is not "normal"
Blue eyes are not "normal"

The key is that those conditions do no harm to society and are accepted. A persons sexuality is their own business


----------



## Flash




----------



## Dalia

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do these stupid Moon Bats not know anything about Economics, History, Ethics, Climate Science or the Constitution but they are ignorant of basic Biology.. LOL!
> 
> Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth
> 
> *Poll: 77% of Democrats with 4-Year Degrees Think Sex Not Determined at Birth*
> 
> *Three out of four college-educated Democrats seem to believe that a man can be a woman if he just says so, regardless of his biology, genetics, and genitalia, according to a skewed survey conducted by the Pew Research Center.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sex is determined at birth
> 
> *Your sexuality is not[*/QUOTE]
> Normally it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Some Evangelicals Beginning to Question the Existence of Adam and Eve?
Click to expand...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Syriusly said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment is not a recent phenomenon either...been going on since 1966.
> 
> 
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing passed xx and xy, they make you exactly what you are.
> 
> the rest of your gibberish is just that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?
> 
> Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.
> 
> First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.
> 
> There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.
> 
> And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
Click to expand...

hermaphrodites are a birth defect, not a gender


----------



## EvilCat Breath

rightwinger said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"?  No, we call them "deformities" or abnormal.  You don't reinvent language because you have a weird sex addiction.  Nearly all LGBTQs are normal xx females and xy males who have adopted behavioral abnormalities.  The males like to use each other's assholes as artificial vaginas (closeted heterosexuality) and the females like to use dildos (closeted heterosexuality).  The status of LGBTQ is all in the mind.  Mental abnormalities and habits and dysfunctions don't get special class status.  Because if one set does, they all do.  That's how equality works per the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left handedness is not "normal"
> Having blonde hair is not "normal"
> Blue eyes are not "normal"
> 
> The key is that those conditions do no harm to society and are accepted. A persons sexuality is their own business
Click to expand...

Left handedness is  "normal"
Having blonde hair is "normal"
Blue eyes are  "normal"

Believing that your normal body has no arms or legs is not "normal".
Believing that your normal body is blind is not "normal".
Believing that your normal body is deaf is not "normal". 

The condition of not being normal is called Body Integrity Dysphoria.  The condition of not being normal is also called Gender Dysphoria.  Neither are normal.  A Dysphoria is a disorder.  There is no blonde dysphoria or left hand dysphoria or even blue eye dysphoria.  

A person's sexuality is their own business EXCEPT when they demand that YOU or I agree with their disordered belief.   A man who believes himself to be king, might demand that his subjects get on their knees but so far, there's no law making anyone do that.   

Next up, "cotard's syndrome".   We will have to accept the assertion of people that they are dead and we must start removing their internal organs.

Dead Strange


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"?  No, we call them "deformities" or abnormal.  You don't reinvent language because you have a weird sex addiction.  Nearly all LGBTQs are normal xx females and xy males who have adopted behavioral abnormalities.  The males like to use each other's assholes as artificial vaginas (closeted heterosexuality) and the females like to use dildos (closeted heterosexuality).  The status of LGBTQ is all in the mind.  Mental abnormalities and habits and dysfunctions don't get special class status.  Because if one set does, they all do.  That's how equality works per the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left handedness is not "normal"
> Having blonde hair is not "normal"
> Blue eyes are not "normal"
> 
> The key is that those conditions do no harm to society and are accepted. A persons sexuality is their own business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left handedness is  "normal"
> Having blonde hair is "normal"
> Blue eyes are  "normal"
> 
> Believing that your normal body has no arms or legs is not "normal".
> Believing that your normal body is blind is not "normal".
> Believing that your normal body is deaf is not "normal".
> 
> The condition of not being normal is called Body Integrity Dysphoria.  The condition of not being normal is also called Gender Dysphoria.  Neither are normal.  A Dysphoria is a disorder.  There is no blonde dysphoria or left hand dysphoria or even blue eye dysphoria.
> 
> A person's sexuality is their own business EXCEPT when they demand that YOU or I agree with their disordered belief.   A man who believes himself to be king, might demand that his subjects get on their knees but so far, there's no law making anyone do that.
> 
> Next up, "cotard's syndrome".   We will have to accept the assertion of people that they are dead and we must start removing their internal organs.
> 
> Dead Strange
Click to expand...

Nobody is forcing you to love gays......you can hate anyone you wish

You just can't force the Government to accept your hatred


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"?  No, we call them "deformities" or abnormal.  You don't reinvent language because you have a weird sex addiction.  Nearly all LGBTQs are normal xx females and xy males who have adopted behavioral abnormalities.  The males like to use each other's assholes as artificial vaginas (closeted heterosexuality) and the females like to use dildos (closeted heterosexuality).  The status of LGBTQ is all in the mind.  Mental abnormalities and habits and dysfunctions don't get special class status.  Because if one set does, they all do.  That's how equality works per the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left handedness is not "normal"
> Having blonde hair is not "normal"
> Blue eyes are not "normal"
> 
> The key is that those conditions do no harm to society and are accepted. A persons sexuality is their own business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left handedness is  "normal"
> Having blonde hair is "normal"
> Blue eyes are  "normal"
> 
> Believing that your normal body has no arms or legs is not "normal".
> Believing that your normal body is blind is not "normal".
> Believing that your normal body is deaf is not "normal".
> 
> The condition of not being normal is called Body Integrity Dysphoria.  The condition of not being normal is also called Gender Dysphoria.  Neither are normal.  A Dysphoria is a disorder.  There is no blonde dysphoria or left hand dysphoria or even blue eye dysphoria.
> 
> A person's sexuality is their own business EXCEPT when they demand that YOU or I agree with their disordered belief.   A man who believes himself to be king, might demand that his subjects get on their knees but so far, there's no law making anyone do that.
Click to expand...


Blue eyes is actually less 'normal' than being attracted to the same gender. 

Of course being gay- or having blue eyes- or even the concept of 'normal' is completely unrelated to Body Integrity Disorder

_*Body integrity identity disorder* (*BIID*, also referred to as *amputee identity disorder*)[1] is a psychological disorder in which otherwise healthy individuals perceive one or more of their limbs or organs as alien to the rest of their body.[2][3][4][5][6] BIID is related to xenomelia, "the dysphoric feeling that one or more limbs of one's body do not belong to one's self".[7]


BIID is typically accompanied by the desire to amputate one or more healthy limbs. It also includes the desire for other forms of disability, as in the case of a woman who intentionally blinded herself.[2] BIID can be associated with apotemnophilia, sexual arousal based on the image of one's self as an amputee. The cause of BIID is unknown. One hypothesis states that it results from a neurological failing of the brain's inner body mapping function (located in the right parietal lobe) to incorporate the affected limb in its understanding of the body's physical form.[8]_


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?  Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.  First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.  There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.  And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people born with three arms and other deformities.  Do we call them "normal"?  No, we call them "deformities" or abnormal.  You don't reinvent language because you have a weird sex addiction.  Nearly all LGBTQs are normal xx females and xy males who have adopted behavioral abnormalities.  The males like to use each other's assholes as artificial vaginas (closeted heterosexuality) and the females like to use dildos (closeted heterosexuality).  The status of LGBTQ is all in the mind.  Mental abnormalities and habits and dysfunctions don't get special class status.  Because if one set does, they all do.  That's how equality works per the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person's sexuality is their own business EXCEPT when they demand that YOU or I agree with their disordered belief.   A man who believes himself to be king, might demand that his subjects get on their knees but so far, there's no law making anyone do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course a person's sexuality is their own business- but it doesn't stop assholes from choosing to make a persons sexuality their business. Here at USMB there are hundreds upon hundreds of posts by people condemning homosexuals for their sexual preference. Not because gays are forcing their way into your homes- but because 'uppity' gays have dared walk hand in hand- or even 'gasp'- dare to challenge discriminatory laws in court.
> 
> Basically when do the things that straights take for granted as their rights to do.
Click to expand...



Of course a person's sexuality is their own business- but it doesn't stop assholes from choosing to make a persons sexuality their business. Here at USMB there are hundreds upon hundreds of posts by people condemning homosexuals for their sexual preference. Not because gays are forcing their way into your homes- but because 'uppity' gays have dared walk hand in hand- or even 'gasp'- dare to challenge discriminatory laws in court.

Basically when do the things that straights take for granted as their rights to do.


----------



## Syriusly

Two Thumbs said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still does not change what you are.
> 
> 
> I can tan all day and take pills to make me look black.  by your idiocy, that means I'm black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing passed xx and xy, they make you exactly what you are.
> 
> the rest of your gibberish is just that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?
> 
> Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.
> 
> First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.
> 
> There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.
> 
> And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hermaphrodites are a birth defect, not a gender
Click to expand...


Reallly- which gender are hermaphrodies then? Since there are only two.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Syriusly said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing passed xx and xy, they make you exactly what you are.
> 
> the rest of your gibberish is just that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?
> 
> Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.
> 
> First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.
> 
> There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.
> 
> And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hermaphrodites are a birth defect, not a gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reallly- which gender are hermaphrodies then? Since there are only two.
Click to expand...


Hermaphrodites is a person that has body parts naturally that are of both sexes and has nothing to do with gender  They can choose the gender appearance they wish for themselves.


----------



## Seawytch

Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> You just can't force the Government to accept your hatred



  You want to use the government to force us to accept madness, perversion, and immorality.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Syriusly said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually it does. It makes their outsides fit their insides. There is actual science involved.
> 
> Born this way? Researchers explore the science of gender identity
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the education needed to understand that there's far more to biology then basic xx and xy in what shapes us as human. Sadly, they just want to rule and make ones life a living hell if they don't suck jesuses dick and if you're a man kill their fair share of poor suckers half way around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing passed xx and xy, they make you exactly what you are.
> 
> the rest of your gibberish is just that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'nothing passed xx and xy'? Did you mean past?
> 
> Frankly you are just displaying your ignorance here.
> 
> First of all- there are certainly other combinations besides xx and xy- there is also xxy, xxyy.
> 
> There is also hermaphroditism- which is not likely genetic but happens during development.
> 
> And of course there are a whole host of things that can happen during development- and even after birth(Hormones control lots of aspects of sexual development)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hermaphrodites are a birth defect, not a gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reallly- which gender are hermaphrodies then? Since there are only two.
Click to expand...

that's up to that person

some look more female others look more male.


not sure how this is hard to understand


----------



## Two Thumbs

Seawytch said:


> Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?


b/c men can't have babies, no matter how they feel
and women can't get erections

how this is not black and white...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?



  The same reason that it is difficult to grasp the concept that grass is not green, but is really orange in color.  Most of us can clearly see for ourselves, and are not terribly open to being told that something is true that we can very clearly see to be false.


----------



## rightwinger

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't force the Government to accept your hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to use the government to force us to accept madness, perversion, and immorality.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's just two people who love each other


----------



## Seawytch

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> b/c men can't have babies, no matter how they feel
> and women can't get erections
> 
> how this is not black and white...
Click to expand...


What does having babies have to do with gender or gender identity?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> b/c men can't have babies, no matter how they feel
> and women can't get erections
> 
> how this is not black and white...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does having babies have to do with gender or gender identity?
Click to expand...


Dumber fucker is confusing sex with gender again. And yet he points fingers at us for not understanding biology??? For one there is a biological element with the brainwiring but that isn't what separates gender from sex. 

If one wants to have tits, pussy and act like a women that is their goddamn choice!

Who are you to tell them otherwise?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ScienceRocks said:


> Dumber fucker is confusing sex with gender again. And yet he points fingers at us for not understanding biology??? For one there is a biological element with the brainwiring but that isn't what separates gender from sex.
> 
> If one wants to have tits, pussy and act like a women that is their goddamn choice!
> 
> Who are you to tell them otherwise?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Well, in a free nation people can live their lives as a women if they damn well wish.

Doesn't have anything to do with biology.

You bobdicklock can live your life as an asshole that has no hair but that is your right!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> b/c men can't have babies, no matter how they feel
> and women can't get erections
> 
> how this is not black and white...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does having babies have to do with gender or gender identity?
Click to expand...

gender identity is an idiotic leftists creation, gender is how you are created.

I know you can't see the difference, and the reason why must be something incredibly bizarre.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ScienceRocks said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to accept that gender isn't as binary or black and white as everyone would like it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> b/c men can't have babies, no matter how they feel
> and women can't get erections
> 
> how this is not black and white...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does having babies have to do with gender or gender identity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumber fucker is confusing sex with gender again. And yet he points fingers at us for not understanding biology??? For one there is a biological element with the brainwiring but that isn't what separates gender from sex.
> 
> If one wants to have tits, pussy and act like a women that is their goddamn choice!
> 
> Who are you to tell them otherwise?
Click to expand...

there is not difference between sex and gender and reality.


you Two are deluded and are feeding into a delusion.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ScienceRocks said:


> Well, in a free nation people can live their lives as a women if they damn well wish.
> 
> Doesn't have anything to do with biology.



  If you're male, then, no, you cannot live as a woman.  You can pretend to be a woman, and you can possibly even get some mad-scientist of a _“doctor”_ to perform chemical and surgical mutilations on you in an attempt to resemble a woman, but you cannot actually be a woman.

  And in a free nation, you certainly cannot force sane people to call you a woman, to recognize you as a woman, and to treat you as a woman, when they can clearly see that you are not.  And you cannot force actual women to share restrooms, locker rooms, dressing rooms,and such with you.  If you try, their fathers, husbands, brothers, and other male kin, if they are any kind of decent men, will set you right rather quickly.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ScienceRocks said:


> Well, in a free nation people can live their lives as a women if they damn well wish.
> 
> Doesn't have anything to do with biology.
> 
> You bobdicklock can live your life as an asshole that has no hair but that is your right!




A women is a person who has a menstrual cycle , all you are is some guy with a tampon up his ass


----------



## Dalia

bear513 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a free nation people can live their lives as a women if they damn well wish.
> 
> Doesn't have anything to do with biology.
> 
> You bobdicklock can live your life as an asshole that has no hair but that is your right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A women is a person who has a menstrual cycle , all you are is some guy with a tampon up his ass
Click to expand...

Sodomy is the cause of AIDS


----------



## rightwinger

Dalia said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a free nation people can live their lives as a women if they damn well wish.
> 
> Doesn't have anything to do with biology.
> 
> You bobdicklock can live your life as an asshole that has no hair but that is your right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A women is a person who has a menstrual cycle , all you are is some guy with a tampon up his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sodomy is the cause of AIDS
Click to expand...

Actually, it is the transmitter
It is caused by a virus


----------



## Dalia

rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a free nation people can live their lives as a women if they damn well wish.
> 
> Doesn't have anything to do with biology.
> 
> You bobdicklock can live your life as an asshole that has no hair but that is your right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A women is a person who has a menstrual cycle , all you are is some guy with a tampon up his ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sodomy is the cause of AIDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is the transmitter
> It is caused by a virus
Click to expand...

Who to start in the 1980s with homosexuals
.


----------

